# ♫ εηdεd ♫ AZ Turnings pen blank swap spring 2017



## Az Turnings

so awhile back when I was fairly new to this site I witnessed a pen blank swap and thought that was pretty cool. I wanted to get in it but was too late. So it's months later and I figured I'd ask if you guys would be interested in starting another one? I think we could all come up with some pretty unique blanks and have another successful swap like the last one! 


If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

Here's some simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS small flat rate box.

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a couple few bucks.

3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, _*please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.*_

7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

10. Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

*Randomized list below.*

heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.
1. @Az Turnings
2. [S]@keepanionme[/S]
3. @[S]Wildthings[/S]
4. @[S]NYWoodturner[/S]
5. [S]@Schroedc[/S]
6. [S]@Clay3063[/S]
7. [S]@Mike Hill[/S]
8. [S]@rocky1[/S]
9. [S]@Wilson's Woodworking[/S]
10. @[S]Lou Currier[/S]
11. @[S]Mallardman[/S]
12. @[S]gman2431[/S]
13. [S]@ripjack13[/S]
14. @[S]Tom Smart[/S]
15. @[S]Don Ratcliff[/S]
16. @[S]DKMD[/S]
17. @Sprung
18. @CWS
19. @norman vandyke
20. @Spinartist

****edited post to add in rules and randomized list****
(ripjack13)

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

***EDITED POST TO SHOW LIST*****

Here's the updated list of entries...
1. az turnings
2. lou currier
3. mike hill
4. keepanionme
5. nywoodturner
6. don ratcliff
7. rocky1
8. ripjack13
9. Schroedc
10. gman2431
11. Tom Smart
12. norman vandyke
13. Clay3063
14. Wilsons Woodworking
15. Mallardman
16. CWS
17. Wildthings
18. DKMD
19. Sprung
20. Spinartist


----------



## Lou Currier

I would jump in. Won't be the same without @ripjack13. We need to send our straight grain wood to someone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I got enough straight grain so I'll probably pass this time around.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'd be in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme

I'd love to participate, count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

No thanks.

Les

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

4 people are in. Any others?


----------



## NYWoodturner

I really don't turn pens anymore but have a feeeew pen blanks I would like to get in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

That's five...where is the transplanted islander @Don Ratcliff ?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Schroedc you can't pass, you are the one that saved the day last time. 

I'm in just to see the @Lou Currier map.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You're right, that alone was worth it! Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Marc @ripjack13 is in too, he just doesn't know it yet even if it means he sends me the box twice. 

The reason @Schroedc has so much straight grain is his salvation of the last box I think.

@DKMD you are going to have to chime in and yell at folks with the straight grain stuff like your predecessor did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Schroedc you can't pass, you are the one that saved the day last time.
> 
> I'm in just to see the @Lou Currier map.



At least this time I won't have to worry about what island you are on...I could screw up Kansas City though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

We playing by the same rules, or making up new rules this time?


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...ok...I'm in....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@rocky1 do you have any thoughts as to what should have been a rule but wasn't?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-pen-turners-box-pass-ended.28283/#post-365055

Those rules worked good....we can tweak em as needed for this one...


----------



## Az Turnings

ripjack13 said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-pen-turners-box-pass-ended.28283/#post-365055
> 
> Those rules worked good....we can tweak em as needed for this one...


I agree I think these rules were fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Works for me as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I suppose I could get in on it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Where else do you get the chance to choose 2 straight grained blanks of your choice for the low low price of only $7 postage?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Where else do you get the chance to choose 2 straight grained blanks of your choice for the low low price of only $7 postage?



If it had only been two....

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> If it had only been two....


I hope you are after me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Looks good to me - just changed avatar from that delicious fatty to that ugly gray haired fatty! - Wearing one of them snazzy cowboy hardhats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Looks good to me - just changed avatar from that delicious fatty to that ugly gray haired fatty! - Wearing one of them snazzy cowboy hardhats!



Ah yes...the avatar rule. I must say, that one was a genius idea....(as I pat myself on the shoulder)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Okay so correct me if I'm wrong but here's what We've got so far. 
1.az turnings 
2.lou currier
3.mike hill
4.keepanoinme
5.nywoodturner
6.don ratcliff
7.rocky1
8.ripjack13
9. Schroedc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Az Turnings said:


> Okay so correct me if I'm wrong but here's what We've got so far.
> 1.az turnings
> 2.lou currier
> 3.mike hill
> 4.keepanoinme
> 5.nywoodturner
> 6.don ratcliff
> 7.rocky1
> 8.ripjack13
> 9. Schroedc


So would it make it more interesting if I do a random number generator so everyone will be mixed up or???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Yes.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

But you need to have someone start it out. They need to send out 20 blanks. Prolly want a volunteer for that spot, like someone who wanted to start it off perhaps...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Az Turnings said:


> So would it make it more interesting if I do a random number generator so everyone will be mixed up or???


So here's the mixed up order. 
1. Nywoodturner
2.mike hill
3.don ratcliff
4. schroedc
5. Rocky 1
6.ripjack13
7. Lou currier
8.keepanoinme 
9. Az turnings 
I will get a box together and start by sending scott @NYWoodturner a box o blanks !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> But you need to have someone start it out. They need to send out 20 blanks. Prolly want a volunteer for that spot, like someone who wanted to start it off perhaps...


Yep I'll do it no problem o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Yep I'll do it no problem o



You are going forward with 9 people?


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are going forward with 9 people?


I figured I'd give it a day or so do see if anyone else wants to hop on


----------



## rocky1

Was there anyone wanted in on the last round that didn't get in? I know there were several late comers in that thread, and I don't recall if all of them got in. Review of the last thread might offer a few leads, if there were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Sprung why are you not in this?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think @Maya Ratcliff wants to be in on this. Someone should axe'er...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@norman vandyke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Tony ?


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think @Maya Ratcliff wants to be in on this. Someone should axe'er...





Mrs RipJack13 said:


> There was another rule....only I got....i wasn't allowed to join in.....I don't think that was fair.....



I told Michele it wouldn't be fair to the rest of the guys. I would say the same unwritten rule here too...One box per address...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh, we broke up for the duration of this program and she is living at her office so all good with the rules...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Of course she is going to need to have about 33 more messages today.. umm, brb... I, uhh... need to logoff for a bit...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@lathemaster


----------



## rocky1

I don't know, did she get that container full of Koa yet? Maybe we want to send it back and forth to Kansas City between each of the other stops!


----------



## gman2431

Ok I'll play... Haven't turned pens in awhile also and have some blanks...

I do however have a suggestion... The original rules are great but theres one thing that I propose to change. 

Instead of taking pic of what you got then taking what you please and replace with what you please... I say we have to take a pic of what you take and what you replaced those blanks with Instead of the whole box of blanks. That way the rest are still a surprise to the next person but everything is up front and on the up. So to say... 

Aye?


----------



## ripjack13

@Wilson's Woodworking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@David Seaba


----------



## ripjack13

@GeorgeS


----------



## ripjack13

I just went through the last one....


----------



## ripjack13

@Tom Smart


----------



## ripjack13

@manbuckwal


----------



## ripjack13

@Karl_99


----------



## Az Turnings

@Mallardman


----------



## Az Turnings

@Nubsnstubs


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> @Nubsnstubs



Less than 100 posts?


----------



## Tom Smart

Yeah, I'll play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I don't know, did she get that container full of Koa yet? Maybe we want to send it back and forth to Kansas City between each of the other stops!


----------



## Lou Currier

We need to add a new rule that former islanders have to take out all the blanks and fill the box back up with curly koa.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> We need to add a new rule that former islanders have to take out all the blanks and fill the box back up with curly koa.


Stick to butchering maps big boy...


7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

That's why we need to send it back and forth!

Where is your beautiful wife, she is much easier to deal with!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Do I need to own a wood lathe to take part?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> That's why we need to send it back and forth!
> 
> Where is your beautiful wife, she is much easier to deal with!!


She's is sleeping, long day.


----------



## rocky1

norman vandyke said:


> Do I need to own a wood lathe to take part?



Oh no... Just pen blanks!


----------



## rocky1

Well go give her a kiss on the knee and tell her it's from Tony!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

I'm in then. I'm sure I can take out some burl and toss in some super awesome ponderosa and you'll all be fighting for a piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> Do I need to own a wood lathe to take part?



Nope....

When are you getting one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....
> 
> When are you getting one?


Some day. Lol! Maybe this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Sprung why are you not in this?



I've got way too many irons in the fire right now.  And I'm feverishly trying to get blanks made to get caught up on some orders. And finish a coffee mug that I owe Barry Richardson. And trying to find time to list some others for sale. My wife is allowing me to stop at Rockler and pick up a new lathe on Thursday, but she made me promise I'll have her paid back for it before we leave town for our trip in 2 1/2 weeks. And have extra stuff to get taken care of on the work end of things before our trip.

I feel so much like a one legged man in a butt kicking contest lately!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yet you have time to steal away my honeycomb blanks... I see how you are.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yet you have time to steal away my honeycomb blanks... I see how you are.



Right place at the right time! Don't have to be sitting on Facebook all day to get a good deal - just have to be there when it gets posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

BTW, Don, you mean these?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> BTW, Don, you mean these?
> 
> View attachment 125720

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


>



I've got the Islander all worked up and cursing at me. My work here is done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Tom Smart

Ex-islander.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> I've got the Islander all worked up and cursing at me. My work here is done!


----------



## Sprung

Tom Smart said:


> Ex-islander.



Aye, true, but he's still got that stoopid islander way of thinking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sprung said:


> Aye, true, but he's still got that stoopid islander way of thinking.


And some sort of weird split personality disorder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

Do me a favor guys, when you are all done with the bromance, just tag me so I know the swap actually started.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Do me a favor guys, when you are all done with the bromance, just tag me so I know the swap actually started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> BTW, Don, you mean these?
> 
> View attachment 125720


Wish my mom hadn't retired from Hexcel - they made honeycomb from all types of material. She brought me a surfboard out of some of the honeycomb - tried it out on some of those big Texas coastal curls. It did not work for me! Then she send me some cross country skies also out of the honeycomb after a couple of 10" snows we had. Hadn't snowed that much since then. Hate it when it works out that way!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Wish my mom hadn't retired from Hexcel - they made honeycomb from all types of material. She brought me a surfboard out of some of the honeycomb - tried it out on some of those big Texas coastal curls. It did not work for me! Then she send me some cross country skies also out of the honeycomb after a couple of 10" snows we had. Hadn't snowed that much since then. Hate it when it works out that way!


I'm sure she still has friends that work there and are not above a little company theft to supply her sons friends around the world's habits...

Your mission should you choose to cite peer pressure is to get some

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

So is the list full? If not count me in. I think. Just put me in line after the Schitzoid split personality Islander.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Sure put me in line if it isn't to late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> So is the list full? If not count me in. I think. Just put me in line after the Schitzoid split personality Islander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Less than 100 posts?



Since my name came up in this thread, I have to ask. Is there a limit to how many posts a person must have in order to get into these swaps? I also don't do pens............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Az Turnings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Since my name came up in this thread, I have to ask. Is there a limit to how many posts a person must have in order to get into these swaps? I also don't do pens............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Yes my bad I didn't even think about that rule. You have to have a min of 100 posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

norman vandyke said:


> I'm in then. I'm sure I can take out some burl and toss in some super awesome ponderosa and you'll all be fighting for a piece.



Ever seen buzzards pecking at a fresh road killed coon? If not you'll probably get a first hand view from the coon's perspective if you throw in a piece of "awesome ponderosa". Just saying. 

Now, from my perspective I'd prefer to be in line behind the nutty Islander. If I can't get that position I want to be the one in front of the nutty islander. Now, If I get my second choice I'll be in contact and I'll need you to send me 20 pieces of that "awesome ponderosa" in an overnight box. My third choice is to be in front of the crotchity old fart. If I get that position, I'll need you to do me the same favor. Remember, you scratch my itch and I'll.... let @Tony scratch yours.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Az Turnings said:


> Yes my bad I didn't even think about that rule. You have to have a min of 100 posts



I figure if you get on it you can have over 100 posts by the end of the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I edited the title, and added in the rules into the first post.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Wish my mom hadn't retired from Hexcel - they made honeycomb from all types of material. She brought me a surfboard out of some of the honeycomb - tried it out on some of those big Texas coastal curls. It did not work for me! Then she send me some cross country skies also out of the honeycomb after a couple of 10" snows we had. Hadn't snowed that much since then. Hate it when it works out that way!



Are you entering in Mike?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony ?



Never got the tag on this, sorry guys. I don't do pens nor do I have decent enough blanks to participate. I will however be follow along strictly for the shenanigans! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Deleted list....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Blake,

Might help get others in if you post up what the 20 blanks are you will be sending out initially. 

Make Colin proud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Not that I am complaining (I'm going to hate myself for this) but was @Tclem invited to play?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

he makes hairsticks and shanks....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> he makes hairsticks and shanks....


No, he makes lots of stuff, his stuff just ends up as a hairstick. But it mostly starts out as wood.

With that said I agree, it was a bad idea. I am still flush with oak and pine from the last time he traded.

Nevermind, carry-on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Blake,
> 
> Might help get others in if you post up what the 20 blanks are you will be sending out initially.
> 
> Make Colin proud!


Am I not allowed to put in curly koa?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Am I not allowed to put in curly koa?


You can and should, I need to get some since my stock is low now that my wife took it all for herself and is not being aloud to participate in this event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You can and should, I need to get some since my stock is low now that my wife took it all for herself and is not being aloud to participate in this event.



How can she not be allowed in? I thought Mods could do as they pleased......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> How can she not be allowed in? I thought Mods could do as they pleased......


Because if she were let in Marc would have sum splain'n to do...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman

Count me in!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wow, 6 pages and we have 15 people signed up. @Lou Currier I think your map will need to be pined to the 1st page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Az Turnings said:


> Yes my bad I didn't even think about that rule. You have to have a min of 100 posts


Thanks. When I get to a hundred posts, don't count me in. hahaha If I make it to that many, of course, I'll participate, even though I don't do pens. I got a lot of good wood.. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Az Turnings

Ok here's the best 20 I've got

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Ok here's the best 20 I've got
> 
> View attachment 125748


Ok, the random selector thingy has in its infinite wisdom said I am after you...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS

Count me in if there is room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks. When I get to a hundred posts, don't count me in. hahaha If I make it to that many, of course, I'll participate, even though I don't do pens. I got a lot of good wood.. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)



@Nubsnstubs - Jerry - I guess I'm confused.... It looks to me like your over 100?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I see what you did there.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I see what you did there.....


Hush up dumb dumb, if the boss gives a guy a raise middle management just has to suck it up or he gets fired. 


If Marc gets fired there is a Mod spot open...

@NYWoodturner I think @ripjack13 should be fired...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hush up dumb dumb, if the boss gives a guy a raise middle management just has to suck it up or he gets fired.
> 
> 
> If Marc gets fired there is a Mod spot open...
> 
> @NYWoodturner I think @ripjack13 should be fired...


Last thing this website needs is a crazy islander running it

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Az Turnings said:


> Last thing this website needs is a crazy islander running it


Ex-islander.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Last thing this website needs is a crazy islander running it





Tom Smart said:


> Ex-islander.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff can still be an islander....

https://www.google.com/amp/www.onlyinyourstate.com/missouri/islands-mo/amp/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff can still be an islander....
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.onlyinyourstate.com/missouri/islands-mo/amp/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

And disrupt the natural ecology of one of those pristine sanctuaries? Have you lost your ever loving mind?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> And disrupt the natural ecology of one of those pristine sanctuaries? Have you lost your ever loving mind?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> And disrupt the natural ecology of one of those pristine sanctuaries? Have you lost your ever loving mind?



What could possibly go wrong? ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Oh how I have missed the box swap banter...so the journey begins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Removed list.

Because we tagged these guys, we should wait till at least friday or so before starting it....
so we're still waiting on....
@lathemaster
@David Seaba
@GeorgeS
@manbuckwal
@Karl_99
@Tclem
And jerry too!!! @Nubsnstubs he made it to 100 posts! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou's map is gunna be a doozy this time!!!

@Lou Currier

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Should be fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Holy Cow how did I miss all of this shenanigans!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Holy Cow how did I miss all of this shenanigans!!


Are you in?....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 you hush up, I have already bribed my way into being randomly after @Az Turnings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Are you entering in Mike?


yes, I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 you hush up, I have already bribed my way into being randomly after @Az Turnings



Maybe we should have you start it off instead....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> yes, I am.



Thanks Mike....I added you to the list.


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Are you in?....


Heck ya I got plenty of blanks since I ain't been turning since I moved!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

I'm game for a pen blank swap... I've got several thousand, and I haven't turned more than a few pens in the past couple of years. Count me in...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> I'm game for a pen blank swap... I've got several thousand, and I haven't turned more than a few pens in the past couple of years. Count me in...


I'm sending you a pm, I am going to need your address and vacation schedule...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mallardman

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sending you a pm, I am going to need your address and vacation schedule...


I'm pretty close to him, forward it to me and we can split em. Save you the drive!! LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mallardman said:


> I'm pretty close to him, forward it to me and we can split em. Save you the drive!! LOL



I'll want a copy too, Think how grateful he'll be when he gets back and finds out I drove off the guys trying to burglarize him....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mallardman said:


> I'm pretty close to him, forward it to me and we can split em. Save you the drive!! LOL


Like I would trust you Jay... 

I will pick you up on the way in case some of the pen blanks haven't been cut to the right size and I need help lifting them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Like I would trust you Jay...
> 
> I will pick you up on the way in case some of the pen blanks haven't been cut to the right size and I need help lifting them.



Count me in. I'll bring a trailer. And a dually with a 12K winch and A frame to make sure we get the oversized ones loaded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> Count me in. I'll bring a trailer. And a dually with a 12K winch and A frame to make sure we get the oversized ones loaded.


I think we will be able to get the oversized pen blanks with that. @DKMD now about that vacation schedule...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Perhaps you fellas need to read Oklahoma's 'Make My Day' laws... I keep my pen blanks close to my ammo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Sounds like a two fer to me. pen blanks and ammo. What else you got? Almost seems like going to the supermarket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> Sounds like a two fer to me. pen blanks and ammo. What else you got? Almost seems like going to the supermarket.


Yippee!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Ahh, shoot. Count me in on these shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Sprung said:


> Ahh, shoot. Count me in on these shenanigans.


 
Matt you wanna go shopping with us too? YeeHaw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Count me in. I'll bring a trailer. And a dually with a 12K winch and A frame to make sure we get the oversized ones loaded.



Clay, pick me up on your way, I'll help with the driving. I've got a CDL, all is good. Don't worry about @Sprung , he won't join. Anything south of the Mason -Dixon line is too hot for his sensitive Yankee skin  Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Clay, pick me up on your way, I'll help with the driving. I've got a CDL, all is good. Don't worry about @Sprung , he won't join. Anything south of the Mason -Dixon line is too hot for his sensitive Yankee skin  Tony


He will be here in a couple weeks, we can do it then. We just need to get doc out of the house for a while...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Clay3063 said:


> Matt you wanna go shopping with us too? YeeHaw.



Count me in!  I don't know how tall the rest of you are, but I'll help Colin reach anything that's stashed way up high. You know, the stuff that is waaay above Tony's reach.



Tony said:


> Clay, pick me up on your way, I'll help with the driving. I've got a CDL, all is good. Don't worry about @Sprung , he won't join. Anything south of the Mason -Dixon line is too hot for his sensitive Yankee skin  Tony



I'll go south of the M-D during certain times of the year and under certain conditions.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Is the box going to be filled with koa? Rules say only two pieces max per species. No room for any of this then....right?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> Is the box going to be filled with koa? Rules say only two pieces max per species. No room for any of this then....right?View attachment 125807


By the powers vested in me by the kingdom of hawaii i hear by reclaim the island property you flaunt in that picture. It must be sent to me immediately or the wrath of all the gods of the Hawaiian people will find you and make you wish you had done what I have requested. Trust me this is for your own good. And don't send it the same way you did the transformers because that took forever...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Sprung said:


> Count me in!  I don't know how tall the rest of you are, but I'll help Colin reach anything that's stashed way up high. You know, the stuff that is waaay above Tony's reach.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go south of the M-D during certain times of the year and under certain conditions.



Yeh, I'm 6'5" about 285, give or take 5-10, mostly give. I can reach most everything. And while you're at it, bring some exlax. Looking at the post above, looks like the native is stopped up again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Clay3063 said:


> Yeh, I'm 6'5" about 285, give or take 5-10, mostly give. I can reach most everything. And while you're at it, bring some exlax. Looking at the post above, looks like the native is stopped up again.



We're all going to be standing around talking face to face and the only thing @Tony is going to get a view of is all of our kneecaps!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mallardman

Don Ratcliff said:


> Like I would trust you Jay...
> 
> I will pick you up on the way in case some of the pen blanks haven't been cut to the right size and I need help lifting them.


Got my bags packed and I'm sitting on the porch waiting for ya. Lol


----------



## Mallardman

DKMD said:


> Perhaps you fellas need to read Oklahoma's 'Make My Day' laws... I keep my pen blanks close to my ammo.


That comment only makes me like you more @DKMD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> You know, the stuff that is waaay above Tony's reach.



You mean like stuff on the counter, bench, chair....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Ok so it's Friday. Should I hold off a lil longer or start the randomizer?


----------



## ripjack13

Added sprung to the list....(first page)


----------



## Az Turnings

ripjack13 said:


> You mean like stuff on the counter, bench, chair....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's 20 according to Marc math so make it happen cap'n

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Here I'll do it...
@Az Turnings 
Don Ratcliff 
18 other people.

Go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Up to you....I think 20 people should be enough. They had enough time to respond.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hush @ripjack13 I ready did the random thingy and you sir are not up yet. 

Wait your turn!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Nine pages and we haven't actually started the swap. We're slowing down a bit these days.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Nine pages and we haven't actually started the swap. We're slowing down a bit these days.



I think this one needs to break the 43 page mark....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

And cue....
@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings

ok so not sure if we have 2 mike hills? hes listed twice. heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.
1.Az turnings
2. Keepanoinme
3. Wildthinggs
4. Nywoodturner
5. Don ratcliff
6. Clay3063
7. Mike hill
8. rocky1
9. Wilsons woodworking
10. Lou currier
11. Mallard man
12. Gman2431
13. ripjack13
14. Tom Smart
15. Schroedc
16. DKMD
17. Sprung
18. CWS
19. Norman Vandyke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The randomizer is broken, I'm not in the spot I picked...

You can have a mulligan...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Az Turnings said:


> ok so not sure if we have 2 mike hills? hes listed twice. heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.
> 1.Az turnings
> 2. Keepanoinme
> 3. Wildthinggs
> 4. Nywoodturner
> 5. Don ratcliff
> 6. Clay3063
> 7. Mike hill
> 8. rocky1
> 9. Wilsons woodworking
> 10. Lou currier
> 11. Mallard man
> 12. Gman2431
> 13. ripjack13
> 14. Tom Smart
> 15. Schroedc
> 16. DKMD
> 17. Sprung
> 18. CWS
> 19. Norman Vandyke


So, I get to send it back to the start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> The randomizer is broken, I'm not in the spot I picked...
> 
> You can have a mulligan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

norman vandyke said:


> So, I get to send it back to the start?


Yes


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> View attachment 125853

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## keepanionme

@Az Turnings, PM sent with my address. Can't wait to get this started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> ok so not sure if we have 2 mike hills? hes listed twice. heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.
> 1.Az turnings
> 2. Keepanoinme
> 3. Wildthinggs
> 4. Nywoodturner
> 5. Don ratcliff
> 6. Clay3063
> 7. Mike hill
> 8. rocky1
> 9. Wilsons woodworking
> 10. Lou currier
> 11. Mallard man
> 12. Gman2431
> 13. ripjack13
> 14. Tom Smart
> 15. Schroedc
> 16. DKMD
> 17. Sprung
> 18. CWS
> 19. Norman Vandyke



That one slipped through....
19 is good. It's gunna be a while before it ends. I love the banter, even Dons cannon fodder....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> The randomizer is broken, I'm not in the spot I picked...
> 
> You can have a mulligan...


 You want a mullet again?

Ok.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I hate the randomizer. I'm near the bottom again.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I hate the randomizer. I'm near the bottom again.....



I fixed it for ya....now you're near the top...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## norman vandyke

Schroedc said:


> I hate the randomizer. I'm near the bottom again.....


I AM on the bottom...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Let's make sure the box doesn't end up in somebody's trunk this time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I hate the randomizer. I'm near the bottom again.....


Wanna trade spots


----------



## Clay3063

Where's the link to the first pen blank swap box? I'd like to go through and read it if it's still available.


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Where's the link to the first pen blank swap box? I'd like to go through and read it if it's still available.



The first ever? Or last years?


----------



## rocky1

You better have a day or two if you're going to read last year's! Although at the rate this one is progressing it may surpass last years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

Uhhh last years is a good start.


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Uhhh last years is a good start.



https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-pen-turners-box-pass-ended.28283

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I can't find any others in the search. Could last years be the first one?! I found 3 pen swaps...no pen blank swaps....weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Let's make sure the box doesn't end up in somebody's trunk this time





ripjack13 said:


> Just remind @Tclem to look in his trunk for his box. And also, don't forget to use the proper envelope with the proper label or the PO will spank your noodle.



Great idea....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 125854


Guys don't worry about sending the box to don, he said he wants to go after me and I'll please his wish. Just have to go get some mdf and osb from Home Depot and the box will be on your way Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I can't find any others in the search. Could last years be the first one?! I found 3 pen swaps...no pen blank swaps....weird.



Did you search under "box pass"?


----------



## Lou Currier

And so let the travels begin! 



 

Did you know that there are 685 recorded deaths to date that have occurred at the Grand Canyon from both accidents and health related issues? 

@Don Ratcliff be wary if Maya asks you to go hiking in Arizona!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

I'm back.. yes me too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> And so let the travels begin!
> View attachment 125878
> Did you know that there are 685 recorded deaths to date that have occurred at the Grand Canyon from both accidents and health related issues?
> 
> @Don Ratcliff be wary if Maya asks you to go hiking in Arizona!
> 
> View attachment 125877

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I'm back.. yes me too!!


Umm, I guess 2 of her personalities just chimed in. If you will excuse me, she needs her coffee...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Did you search under "box pass"?



I think so. I used a bunch of different wordings. I'll check later tonight....


----------



## DKMD

I think I speak for everyone when I say that my intention is for the box to leave my house better than it arrived. 

I want the folks who had the box before me to be pissed that they weren't further down the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Lou Currier

I'm starting to think that @Maya Ratcliff is @Don Ratcliff's alter personality

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

You know.... You could be on to something there Lou!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> You know.... You could be on to something there Lou!



So let me get this straight, Don's a Tra.... never mind. I don't want to know. That would ruin my whole day thinking that Maya is really Don in a skirt.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

I doubt @Don Ratcliff could match shoes and handbag to an outfit....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> I doubt @Don Ratcliff could match shoes and handbag to an outfit....


Evidently your doubtfulness has been confirmed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say that my intention is for the box to leave my house better than it arrived.
> 
> I want the folks who had the box before me to be pissed that they weren't further down the list!




I agree....great point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063




----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff thanks for erasing that image of you in a dress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

OK since i have yet to receive any inquiries as to my address or the address after me, I went ahead and sent my address out and requested an address from the other fellow. 

Now, on another note, who ever is on either side of @DKMD , please forward his address and his vacation schedule to either myself or @Don Ratcliff or @Tony. We are planning a surprise shop cleaning party for the good doc while he is away and need those two items of information in order to surprise him and help him out with his untidiness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keepanionme

DKMD said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say that my intention is for the box to leave my house better than it arrived.
> 
> I want the folks who had the box before me to be pissed that they weren't further down the list!



I'm certainly going to do my best. I'm going to dig deep into my stash. I may not know just what the blanks are though....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

keepanionme said:


> I'm certainly going to do my best. I'm going to dig deep into my stash. I may not know just what the blanks are though....


Send them to me first for identifying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I doubt @Don Ratcliff could match shoes and handbag to an outfit....


You are accurate. He prefers a fanny pack.....

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Maybe @Don Ratcliff made me up in order to get two passes at the blank box. Or maybe I made him up and this entire time you've been fooled my a stooopid Islander....

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Az Turnings

Maya Ratcliff said:


> You are accurate. He prefers a fanny pack.....


Don in his younger years???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Don in his younger years???
> 
> View attachment 125886


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Maya Ratcliff said:


> Maybe @Don Ratcliff made me up in order to get two passes at the blank box. Or maybe I made him up and this entire time you've been fooled my a stooopid Islander....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Az Turnings said:


> Don in his younger years???
> 
> View attachment 125886


More like

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Either way it still looks gay!



Maya Ratcliff said:


> You are accurate. He prefers a fanny pack.....



Too much information!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

CAAAAN YOOOOOOO SMELLLLLLLLL WHAT THE DON IS COOOOKING?!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> CAAAAN YOOOOOOO SMELLLLLLLLL WHAT THE DON IS COOOOKING?!!



It smells like Polo cologne and bad decisions...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

I understand ONLY 1 box per address.. so take DON off and add me. I have better blanks than he does, and I'm the bosssssss.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh look @DKMD, one of my decisions just chimed in...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

norman vandyke said:


> I AM on the bottom...


Norman,
I will make sure it is worth your wait. Us tale enders need to stick togeather

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Az Turnings said:


> Ok here's the best 20 I've got
> 
> View attachment 125748




Nice Start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Why did I have to go through 6 pages of posts to finally find a pict of the blanks!! 
& How dare Ya'LL start this when I'm tooo darn busy to get involved!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Az Turnings said:


> ok so not sure if we have 2 mike hills? hes listed twice. heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.



Ok, the last time I checked there are two left feet - - therefore only one of me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Removed list.
> 
> Because we tagged these guys, we should wait till at least friday or so before starting it....
> so we're still waiting on....
> @lathemaster
> @David Seaba
> @GeorgeS
> @manbuckwal
> @Karl_99
> @Tclem
> And jerry too!!! @Nubsnstubs he made it to 100 posts! Nicely done sir....






What, No @Spinartist !!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> No @Spinartist !!!


I'll send you the box, don't tell anyone tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 125822


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Nice Start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Why did I have to go through 6 pages of posts to finally find a pict of the blanks!! & How dare Ya'LL start this when I'm tooo darn busy to get involved!!!



You mean somebody posted a picture of the box...where is it?


----------



## rocky1

Back there about 6 pages ago... https://woodbarter.com/threads/az-t...017-all-spots-filled.31049/page-6#post-416876

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> No @Spinartist !!!




In my defense, I looked through the first 20 pages of the pens n more area, and didn't see your avatar there.
Sorry Lee. I didn't know you wanted in. But definitely on the next one....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> In my defense, I looked through the first 20 pages of the pens n more area, and didn't see your avatar there.
> Sorry Lee. I didn't know you wanted in. But definitely on the next one....


He just has to go on the end, it's the only way.


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> He just has to go on the end, it's the only way.



That decision isnt up to me this time....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> That decision isnt up to me this time....


@Az Turnings it's up to you. I vote he can play

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

We've got 19 signed up now, he'd round it off to an even 20. I can attest to the fact that he was on the road all of last week teaching turning and visiting WB members. We can randomly make him number 20 far as I'm concerned. He has been known to have some interesting stock.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

I concur....


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh look @DKMD, one of my decisions just chimed in...


I'm kidding. Your the boss baby....

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## rocky1

Y'all don't look now, but I think Don just came out the ladies' room!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Y'all don't look now, but I think Don just came out the ladies' room!


Nope, just stole her phone. Shhh

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Az Turnings it's up to you. I vote he can play


Yeah why not he's been on here longer than I have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I'm kidding. Your the boss baby....



@Don Ratcliff wears the pants in his house but @Maya Ratcliff picks out which pair.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I'm kidding. Your the boss baby....



Don hacked Mayas account!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> Yeah why not he's been on here longer than I have!



Edit the post to reflect where you put him in the shuffle...thanks.


----------



## duncsuss

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I'm kidding. Your the boss baby....



I've been reading this thread with mild amusement till now.

Now it's just

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> In my defense, I looked through the first 20 pages of the pens n more area, and didn't see your avatar there.
> Sorry Lee. I didn't know you wanted in. But definitely on the next one....





Don Ratcliff said:


> @Az Turnings it's up to you. I vote he can play





rocky1 said:


> We've got 19 signed up now, he'd round it off to an even 20. I can attest to the fact that he was on the road all of last week teaching turning and visiting WB members. We can randomly make him number 20 far as I'm concerned. He has been known to have some interesting stock.




 I just guess I'll have to live with the knowing that I'm not loved as much as I think I am... 
It's OK... I still haven't used the blanks I swapped out from the last swap!!..

Soooooo... has the first box even been mailed yet??


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> I just guess I'll have to live with the knowing that I'm not loved as much as I think I am...
> It's OK... I still haven't used the blanks I swapped out from the last swap!!..
> 
> Soooooo... has the first box even been mailed yet??


Doooood you are in... it's gonna be ok...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Spinartist said:


> I just guess I'll have to live with the knowing that I'm not loved as much as I think I am...
> It's OK... I still haven't used the blanks I swapped out from the last swap!!..
> 
> Soooooo... has the first box even been mailed yet??


Yes I put it in the mail saturday


----------



## keepanionme

I'm the first recipient of the box pass. Here's what I got. I'll be resending tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Az Turnings

keepanionme said:


> I'm the first recipient of the box pass. Here's what I got. I'll be resending tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 126071


Did ya like the packing skilzzzz lmao


----------



## keepanionme

It worked nicely, nothing fell out :) The blanks I chose made ripping through all the tape totally with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Just in case you were wondering if have listed what blanks have already been reserved. Please choose from those that are available and leave the reserved ones alone.

I reserve the right to change, modify or increase the number of blanks.

Thank you for your understanding and obedience...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

It seems as though Don meant to have them re-serve(d) as opposed to reserved. So...serve em up.....Don says says its ok....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Thanks @Don Ratcliff for reserving that nice blue blank for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You are children, silly little children.

Marc, go buy your wife a car and Lou, don't you have a map to screw up?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## rocky1

@Spinartist - See the list here...

https://woodbarter.com/threads/az-turnings-pen-blank-swap-spring-2017-all-spots-filled.31049/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> @Spinartist - See the list here...
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/az-turnings-pen-blank-swap-spring-2017-all-spots-filled.31049/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> ***EDITED POST TO SHOW LIST*****
> 
> Here's the updated list of entries...
> 1. az turnings
> 2. lou currier
> 3. mike hill
> 4. keepanionme
> 5. nywoodturner
> 6. don ratcliff
> 7. rocky1
> 8. ripjack13
> 9. Schroedc
> 10. gman2431
> 11. Tom Smart
> 12. norman vandyke
> 13. Clay3063
> 14. Wilsons Woodworking
> 15. Mallardman
> 16. CWS
> 17. Wildthings
> 18. DKMD
> 19. Sprung
> 20. Spinartist



So let me make sure I got this right. This is the NEW list to show the inclusion of the 20th spot? I don't get to be after Don? Oh the humanity!!!! But that's ok. Going after Norman is good too. WOHOOO!!!


----------



## Sprung

Clay3063 said:


> So let me make sure I got this right. This is the NEW list to show the inclusion of the 20th spot? I don't get to be after Don? Oh the humanity!!!! But that's ok. Going after Norman is good too. WOHOOO!!!



Clay, that's just the list of people who signed up and in the order they signed up. The list of the order the box will be going in is in the very first post in the thread. Waaaaay back at the top of page 1. And you are right after some crazy islander who's always talking about some crummy wrinkly koa his wife keeps away from him but maybe lets him look at from time to time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Only thing I have is some pine and oak I got from @Tclem when he wasn't looking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> So let me make sure I got this right. This is the NEW list to show the inclusion of the 20th spot? I don't get to be after Don? Oh the humanity!!!! But that's ok. Going after Norman is good too. WOHOOO!!!



Yes....there's the list, just in case you have your shoes on the wrong feet.....
And now, @norman vandyke is not the last one.....

Lee is....

But technically, Blake is the last one...yet also the first. So now, norm's the 3rd from the last. Don is 5th, and you're after Don, as 6th place and not last. Colin is still waaaay down the list, yet he moved in his position, one position. There were 20 spots at first, however I had Mike Hill listed twice, so we went down to 19 spots, then Lee complained he wasn't chopped liver, so we included him per request of Don. So he makes 20. So this is the new and improved new list of 20....
got it?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## keepanionme

I just sent this off on it's second leg. It'll be delivered in Texas on Saturday.

9505 5130 6526 7102 1185 06

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> *Randomized list below.*
> 
> heres the order
> 1. @Az Turnings
> 2. [S]@keepanionme[/S]
> 3. @Wildthings
> 4. @NYWoodturner
> 5. @Don Ratcliff
> 6. @Clay3063
> 7. @Mike Hill
> 8. @rocky1
> 9. @Wilson's Woodworking
> 10. @Lou Currier
> 11. @Mallardman
> 12. @gman2431
> 13. @ripjack13
> 14. @Tom Smart
> 15. @Schroedc
> 16. @DKMD
> 17. @Sprung
> 18. @CWS
> 19. @norman vandyke
> 20. @Spinartist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....there's the list, just in case you have your shoes on the wrong feet.....
> And now, @norman vandyke is not the last one.....
> 
> Lee is....
> 
> But technically, Blake is the last one...yet also the first. So now, norm's the 3rd from the last. Don is 5th, and you're after Don, as 6th place and not last. Colin is still waaaay down the list, yet he moved in his position, one position. There were 20 spots at first, however I had Mike Hill listed twice, so we went down to 19 spots, then Lee complained he wasn't chopped liver, so we included him per request of Don. So he makes 20. So this is the new and improved new list of 20....
> got it?


Second leg and no map? @Lou Currier you are slacking man...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Second leg and no map? @Lou Currier you are slacking man...



Some people have to work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Some people have to work!


Some folks can multi-task...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Some people have to work!



Work? What's this work thing you speak of?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Work? What's this work thing you speak of?


It's a place you go to so you can become frumpy several days a week. I think it also has some silly rules regarding map making there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

In an effort to keep @Don Ratcliff happy...here is the latest map update.

Mallard Man tells us he is from the Gulf Coast of Texas….The Gulf Coast Region (of Texas) is a long, narrow slice of Texas along the Gulf of Mexico, with 624 miles of shoreline, running from Sabine Pass in the north, south to the Rio Grande River. Among the Gulf Coast towns are marsh-surrounded Beaumont, historical Galveston, tropical South Padre Island, Port Isabel and Brownsville. 

This is how maps get messed up…just like the islander expected me to know which island he was on!

Anyways…the box has left Pennsylvania…who gave us Trump…and is on its way to that state that we have way too many members from!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem

Don Ratcliff said:


> Only thing I have is some pine and oak I got from @Tclem when he wasn't looking.


Was wondering where it went to. Haven't been in the shop in over two weeks so I wouldn't know it was missing. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...new update on the list in the first post, to keep everyone in the loop and possibly confused....
Don and Colin are switching souls, oh, wait...no, they're switching teams...yea....
No? Ok fine....they're just switching spots in the line up. Don's outa town for an extended period of time. And Colin needs some sweet looking straight grain blanks...

Ok...move along....move along...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> In an effort to keep @Don Ratcliff happy...here is the latest map update.
> 
> Mallard Man tells us he is from the Gulf Coast of Texas….The Gulf Coast Region (of Texas) is a long, narrow slice of Texas along the Gulf of Mexico, with 624 miles of shoreline, running from Sabine Pass in the north, south to the Rio Grande River. Among the Gulf Coast towns are marsh-surrounded Beaumont, historical Galveston, tropical South Padre Island, Port Isabel and Brownsville.
> 
> This is how maps get messed up…just like the islander expected me to know which island he was on!
> 
> Anyways…the box has left Pennsylvania…who gave us Trump…and is on its way to that state that we have way too many members from!
> 
> View attachment 126117


I noticed that the path of the box has gone around Mauissouri twice. I think it's afeared I'll snatched it out of the air if it crosses my boarders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mallardman

Lou Currier said:


> In an effort to keep @Don Ratcliff happy...here is the latest map update.
> 
> Mallard Man tells us he is from the Gulf Coast of Texas….The Gulf Coast Region (of Texas) is a long, narrow slice of Texas along the Gulf of Mexico, with 624 miles of shoreline, running from Sabine Pass in the north, south to the Rio Grande River. Among the Gulf Coast towns are marsh-surrounded Beaumont, historical Galveston, tropical South Padre Island, Port Isabel and Brownsville.
> 
> This is how maps get messed up…just like the islander expected me to know which island he was on!
> 
> Anyways…the box has left Pennsylvania…who gave us Trump…and is on its way to that state that we have way too many members from!
> 
> View attachment 126117


Wait wait wait..... me from Texas? No sir, I'm from gods country just north of Texas. A place where the beer flows like wine, and the women instinctivly flock like the salmon of Capistrano. I'm talking about a little place called... Oklahoma..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just in case you were wondering if have listed what blanks have already been reserved. Please choose from those that are available and leave the reserved ones alone.
> 
> I reserve the right to change, modify or increase the number of blanks.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding and obedience...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126073


I thought they were booting YOU and adding ME.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Y'all don't look now, but I think Don just came out the ladies' room!


Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff wears the pants in his house but @Maya Ratcliff picks out which pair.


Yessssss

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mallardman

Just an FYI I dropped some more of this nasty old stuff that I pretty much can't give away in the old cactus juice cocktail tonight. Hopefully someone can use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Mallardman said:


> Wait wait wait..... me from Texas? No sir, I'm from gods country just north of Texas. A place where the beer flows like wine, and the women instinctivly flock like the salmon of Capistrano. I'm talking about a little place called... Oklahoma..



My apologies...should of said @Wildthings who has a duck on his profile picture so I had a mallard on my mind...easy to get crossed up when you're  and

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman

Lou Currier said:


> My apologies...should of said @Wildthings who has a duck on his profile picture so I had a mallard on my mind...easy to get crossed up when you're  and


Haha all in good fun


----------



## Wildthings

Mallardman said:


> Wait wait wait..... me from Texas? No sir, I'm from gods country just north of Texas. A place where the beer flows like wine, and the women instinctivly flock like the salmon of Capistrano. I'm talking about a little place called... Oklahoma..



Why he said Mallardman I can't fathom since he resides in that burnt out wasteland north of what really is God's Country - Texas! and I'm in Beach City, Tx along the Gulf Coast of Texas so close enough!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

and that would be a Woodduck not a Mallard in the avatar LOL

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Duck, duck, goose?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman

Mother goose @ripjack13 duh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You guys are all quacking me up. I think @ripjack13 ruffled a few feathers.

Hope he has Aflack cause his goose is cooked.
Marc, here is just a Sprig of advice; don't do anymore Foul jokes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well my fine feathered friends, I have to hit the sack I get up at the quack of dawn. I wont take anymore fowl shots, that would make your ruffled feathers....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now back to the Republican map room, @Lou Currier how are the flight patterns looking out there?


----------



## Schroedc

All this goosing going on here, I'm starting to get worried....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> All this goosing going on here, I'm starting to get worried....


It's quite the gaggle when you take a gander at this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's quite the gaggle when you take a gander at this stuff.



As long as everyone is Down with it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> As long as everyone is Down with it....



Eider know about that ...


----------



## Tony

Ya'll guys are going to duck this all up!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Ya'll guys are going to duck this all up!!!!



Are you Quailing at the flight path this thread has taken?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Are you Quailing at the flight path this thread has taken?



You have an eagle eye into my brain Colin. Think I'll bury my head in the sand and wait for the excited crowing when guys open their boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

All this fluff and dander leaves me wondering: How far south will this thread go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> All this fluff and dander leaves me wondering: How far south will this thread go?



Let me guess ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> All this fluff and dander leaves me wondering: How far south will this thread go?



Parroting what ya'll bean saying... It goes all da way to south Oakland Pk, Florida

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It seems as though this has gone a fowl. I admit it was my bird brained attempt at getting our ducks in a row. At least I didn't duck my guilt or to try and duck and cover. Or I'd be one dead duck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Somebody say dead ducks

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Couldn't have planned this better....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

My grandson was quacking up over it.... :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all are just Loons!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Well this thread went south in a hurry. I hope the box gets there soon before anymore Dodos chime in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I don't know about the dados but the loons are sure showing their colors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Amazing how easy we get distracted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Got this in the mail yesterday - blanks groped, drooled on and chosen. New blanks changed out, packaged and on to @NYWoodturner come Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The box has landed on the tiny gulf coast of Texas and will soon be on its way to the State of NY. did you know that It is illegal to congregate in public with two or more people in the state of NY while each wearing a mask or any face covering which disguises your identity. How does @Wildthings decide who wears the camo face covering when he goes hunting?





Happy Easter everyone!!! Chocolate

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> How does @Wildthings decide who wears the camo face covering when he goes hunting?



It's a flip of the coin!! But the loser wears face paint instead of a mask!!

Happy Easter Lou and all my WB family!!


----------



## Tony

Lou, I think the real question is why Barry would be in NY???????


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's where his salsa is made...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier 

Umm, what is this? It looks like a bell shaped angel that poops dyed eggs. I guess easter has taken a strange turn since my kids were small...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

It's the modern day Easter bunny


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, God forbid we have children believing in something make believe like Santa Clause or the Easter Bunny. But it's perfectly normal to make believe you are a member of the opposite sex. And, EVERYONE should bend over backwards to accommodate you in believing so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

The easter bell swings both ways....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

This arrived yesterday. Added a few and sent it pos to Colin. It leaves today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> sent it pos to Colin.



Pos?

Looks like a good batch....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

This is my view for the weekend so you're going to have to wait for the map update.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Lou Currier said:


> This is my view for the weekend so you're going to have to wait for the map update.
> 
> View attachment 126504


Excuses excuses  starting to sound like that crazy islander

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> This is my view for the weekend so you're going to have to wait for the map update.
> 
> View attachment 126504



You have computing power at your fingertips to be able to post to WB... I call shenanigans on updating the map, You just don't feel like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The map file is on the home computer  it's an intricate piece of work

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

I say we forgive him as long as he brings back that palm in the picture for us all....


----------



## duncsuss

gman2431 said:


> I say we forgive him as long as he brings back that palm in the picture for us all....



... only if he stabilizes it.

(Ever turn palm that hasn't been stabilized? If you have, you'll know what I'm talking about when I say "Never. Again. Ever." )

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

duncsuss said:


> ... only if he stabilizes it.
> 
> (Ever turn palm that hasn't been stabilized? If you have, you'll know what I'm talking about when I say "Never. Again. Ever." )



If I get another box of palm in this swap I'm going to be cranky.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> If I get another box of palm in this swap I'm going to be cranky.....


Good thing Lou wasn't before you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

But stabilized I love palm Duncan! 

And I agree there's no room for blanks like that in the pass ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

That's a coconut palm. Not much color variation in it. But it is usable.


----------



## Spinartist

And keep that box a movin!!!!  I'm last on the list & I've got to make some pens fer Xmas gifts!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

I was in Tampa earlier this week and couldn't find any palm laying on the ground but seen a lot of palm trees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I was in Tampa earlier this week and couldn't find any palm laying on the ground but seen a lot of palm trees.




Gotta know where to look!!

I could a put you in touch with some woodturners there who could a got you some probably.


----------



## Lou Currier

I only have a little bit left...got rid of most of it in the last box swap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Am I the only one to notice it but does the ROTFLMAO emoji flip you off at the end?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Am I the only one to notice it but does the ROTFLMAO emoji flip you off at the end?


It does look that way, but he's pointing a finger then gives a thumbs up....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Lou Currier said:


> Am I the only one to notice it but does the ROTFLMAO emoji flip you off at the end?



It's flipping YOU off, Lou... the rest of us get the index finger.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

I was going to sit at the mailbox like Charlie Brown and wait for the box, Then remembered it is Sunday. So I'm going to drive to Iowa and buy fabric.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

So there was a box waiting for me today when I finally got a chance to run to the post office. Lots of pretty stuff in there. I'm going to have to think a bit before making my swaps and getting it mailed out tomorrow.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The map guy fell asleep at the wheel so this map has made two jumps...first from Pennsylvania to Minnesota and it will soon be off to that place they call Texas.

Did you know that the Mall of America, a shopping mall in Bloomington, Minnesota, is the largest shopping mall in the United States. It is also the most visited shopping mall in the world. Just who is shopping there or do people in Minnesota have nothing better to do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> The map guy fell asleep at the wheel so this map has made two jumps...first from Pennsylvania to Minnesota and it will soon be off to that place they call Texas.
> 
> Did you know that the Mall of America, a shopping mall in Bloomington, Minnesota, is the largest shopping mall in the United States. It is also the most visited shopping mall in the world. Just who is shopping there or do people in Minnesota have nothing better to do?
> 
> View attachment 126768



Most people in Minnesota hate to go there. Parking sucks, there are a few fun things to do but for us locals, we'll go to other malls on the area most of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Most people in Minnesota hate to go there. Parking sucks, there are a few fun things to do but for us locals, we'll go to other malls on the area most of the time.



Don't tell my wife that!! If she finds that out, I lose the only chance I've got to get up there to see ya'll. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Don't tell my wife that!! If she finds that out, I lose the only chance I've got to get up there to see ya'll. Tony



The parking thing is more because we are spoiled elsewhere. As an out of towner you wouldn't know the difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

BTW- I'm waiting for @Clay3063 to get back to me with an address so I can ship, It's all ready to go but he hasn't been on since monday morning.


----------



## Clay3063

Sorry guys. My bad. I've been up to my eyeballs the last couple days. Back in the game. Sent you my address @Schroedc .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Forty lashes with a wet noodle!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, this thread has slowed to a crawl...only 18 pages and Clay only got off with 40 lashes for his disappearing act...what gives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, this thread has slowed to a crawl...only 18 pages and Clay only got off with 40 lashes for his disappearing act...what gives



Probably because I'm bigger than most on here, meaner than a junk yard dog and besides I've got a direct line to the man upstairs. LOL. But if you're worried about it I'll see what I can to do rouse the natives after I get that box in my possession. I had been worried but the belt to my table saw came in a while ago and now I can go back to sawing some more of that splendid, multi-grained MDF, wafer board and knotty furring strips. That should get em going!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

I am hoping the pen blanks will arrive in the mail tomorrow. If not I may miss my chance to pick and choose and will leave that to my wife. I trust her. She has a good eye. I am packing my things tomorrow along with my welding machine to be used as a 100 amp generator and also my big smoker. I will be taking them to the Canton, Texas area to help provide meals for those who have been displaced by the Tornadoes and have lost their homes, etc and also to provide hot meals to those who will be working to clean up the mess. Along with that I will be providing some service as a minister in grief counseling and other ministerial duties as the need arises. I will be gone for two to three weeks at minimum and will travel back home on saturday evenings to preach here on Sundays and then turn around and go back.

Reactions: +Karma 3 | Sincere 7


----------



## Schroedc

Clay3063 said:


> I am hoping the pen blanks will arrive in the mail tomorrow. If not I may miss my chance to pick and choose and will leave that to my wife. I trust her. She has a good eye. I am packing my things tomorrow along with my welding machine to be used as a 100 amp generator and also my big smoker. I will be taking them to the Canton, Texas area to help provide meals for those who have been displaced by the Tornadoes and have lost their homes, etc and also to provide hot meals to those who will be working to clean up the mess. Along with that I will be providing some service as a minister in grief counseling and other ministerial duties as the need arises. I will be gone for two to three weeks at minimum and will travel back home on saturday evenings to preach here on Sundays and then turn around and go back.



I don't know if it'll make it. I hope so but I'll check tracking in the morning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I am hoping the pen blanks will arrive in the mail tomorrow. If not I may miss my chance to pick and choose and will leave that to my wife. I trust her. She has a good eye. I am packing my things tomorrow along with my welding machine to be used as a 100 amp generator and also my big smoker. I will be taking them to the Canton, Texas area to help provide meals for those who have been displaced by the Tornadoes and have lost their homes, etc and also to provide hot meals to those who will be working to clean up the mess. Along with that I will be providing some service as a minister in grief counseling and other ministerial duties as the need arises. I will be gone for two to three weeks at minimum and will travel back home on saturday evenings to preach here on Sundays and then turn around and go back.



Clay, you're a good man for going to help those people up there. That was a terrible storm up there, I'm sure you'll score some major points with the Big Guy on this. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Clay3063

Well looky here! Look what came in the mail today. I let the wife pick what she wanted and I picked one too. And we'll refill, rebox, readdress and send it off to @Mike Hill when we leave in the morning to go work the tornado recovery effort. BTW, I left the cob. We upgraded to toilet paper a couple months ago. But I can say the wife did get a little excited when she saw it. Her words, "How come we never had anything that nice?" I didn't have the heart to tell her that there are other uses for cobs besides....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc

Clay3063 said:


> ... BTW, I left the cob. We upgraded to toilet paper a couple months ago. But I can say the wife did get a little excited when she saw it. Her words, "How come we never had anything that nice?" I didn't have the heart to tell her that there are other uses for cobs besides....
> 
> View attachment 127196



And that one there is 4 sided with nice corners so you get right down in there.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Clay3063

Believe me when I say the temptation to grab it is strong but I don't know how to turn it. Afraid to mess it up. But I know it would make a beautiful writing instrument.


----------



## Az Turnings

Clay3063 said:


> Well looky here! Look what came in the mail today. I let the wife pick what she wanted and I picked one too. And we'll refill, rebox, readdress and send it off to @Mike Hill when we leave in the morning to go work the tornado recovery effort. BTW, I left the cob. We upgraded to toilet paper a couple months ago. But I can say the wife did get a little excited when she saw it. Her words, "How come we never had anything that nice?" I didn't have the heart to tell her that there are other uses for cobs besides....
> 
> View attachment 127196


Man I hope you're kidding about that cobs....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Az Turnings said:


> Man I hope you're kidding about that cobs....



What that I upgraded to tp a couple months ago or left it in the box? Or that my wife got excited when she saw it and asked why we never had anything that nice?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

I will say this straight up, that FBE from Kevin is now in my possession. I thank all of you before me for letting it pass. I've never felt such a connection with someone I've never actually met as I did with Kevin. I now own something of his and will probably never use it for anything except to say I have a piece of his wood. Thank you for this gift. Of all the pieces I removed or could have removed, this holds the most value to me. He was an extra ordinary kind of gent. I like that.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Schroedc

Clay3063 said:


> I will say this straight up, that FBE from Kevin is now in my possession. I thank all of you before me for letting it pass. I've never felt such a connection with someone I've never actually met as I did with Kevin. I now own something of his and will probably never use it for anything except to say I have a piece of his wood. Thank you for this gift. Of all the pieces I removed or could have removed, this holds the most value to me. He was an extra ordinary kind of gent. I like that.



I thought about grabbing it but then remembered I have about 60 FBE pen blanks from Kevin back from the first WB auction I participated in so long ago. Once I remembered that I couldn't possibly take it, One of these days I need to find the box they are in and make some stuff and pass a few along.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The box has finally landed in Texas AGAIN and will soon be off to Nashville...Not to get these stuck in your head but, did you know that "Jingle Bell Rock," "The Bunny Hop," and the "Hokey Pokey" were all recorded in Nashville. You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself...

Here's the map!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> The box has finally landed in Texas AGAIN and will soon be off to Nashville...Not to get these stuck in your head but, did you know that "Jingle Bell Rock," "The Bunny Hop," and the "Hokey Pokey" were all recorded in Nashville. You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself...
> 
> Here's the map!
> View attachment 127201



I was addicted to the Hokey Pokey but I turned my life around.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss

Lou Currier said:


> Not to get these stuck in your head but, did you know that "Jingle Bell Rock," "The Bunny Hop," and the "Hokey Pokey" were all recorded in Nashville. You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself...



Some years ago, Larry LaPrise (the man that wrote "The Hokey Pokey") died peacefully at the age of 83. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in. And then the trouble started.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I was addicted to the Hokey Pokey but I turned my life around.....


That's what it's all about....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Some years ago, Larry LaPrise (the man that wrote "The Hokey Pokey") died peacefully at the age of 83. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in. And then the trouble started.



I just told Michele that....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

duncsuss said:


> Some years ago, Larry LaPrise (the man that wrote "The Hokey Pokey") died peacefully at the age of 83. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in. And then the trouble started.


That's funny right there. I don't care who you are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> That's what it's all about....


You beat me to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Appears as though @Don Ratcliff will be too busy to hang with this swap, even though the right thing to do would be to delay his move until after his turn. @DKMD looks like you are next on the list, Doc, so I'll pass it to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It would have been fine if @Schroedc hadent cryed about his stash of palm blanks and took my spot...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm so nervous - or is it excitement. I might have to go get some Depends!

Last night as I wasn't able to sleep because of thinking about "The Box". I bolted straight up in bed. The thought had just rumbled around the cranium that "What if, the hokey pokey IS all what it is all about?" My life flashed before my eyes! Then the cat slapped me and I went back to sleep - wimpering!

Reactions: Funny 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike Hill said:


> I'm so nervous - or is it excitement. I might have to go get some Depends!
> 
> Last night as I wasn't able to sleep because of thinking about "The Box". I bolted straight up in bed. The thought had just rumbled around the cranium that "What if, the hokey pokey IS all what it is all about?" My life flashed before my eyes! Then the cat slapped me and I went back to sleep - wimpering!



Is it about the hokey pokey? Or is it about turning yourself around? Where is the Dalai Lama when we need him?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> Where is the Dalai Lama when we need him?



I saw him in the line at the pizza shop at lunchtime -- he asked the guy to make him one with everything.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

duncsuss said:


> I saw him in the line at the pizza shop at lunchtime -- he asked the guy to make him one with everything.


That was smooth Duncan - Points for that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

duncsuss said:


> I saw him in the line at the pizza shop at lunchtime -- he asked the guy to make him one with everything.



Restaurant in the cities that's been in business 120 years , I saw the Dalai Llama order one of the original dishes on the menu, he said it was really good back when they opened....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> Restaurant in the cities that's been in business 120 years , I saw the Dalai Llama order one of the original dishes on the menu, he said it was really good back when they opened....



He would be a good source of information about pen making, I'd expect, as he's an expert on re-ink-arnation. 

Bada-boom.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clay3063

The package should have arrived in Tennessee today. We intended to mail it along the way when we left Tuesday morning but we didn't get it done until Wednesday afternoon in Canton. Since then we've been out of the loop again. I've cooked more BBQ in the last week than I have in the last 5 years. And my pit hasn't seen that much continuous use since I built it in 2001. I don't know what the exact total of meals that were served out of our area of operations in the last four days but it is on the near side of 3,000. Today we served 1,345 meals to the people in the Canton, TX area. I've cooked around 400 pounds of meat per day for the last 4 days in a row. We drove home today so I can preach here tomorrow then we'll wash clothes, repack the car and head back north Monday morning to start the process all over again. I am itching to turn some of the blanks we swapped but that looks like it is on hold at least for another couple or three weeks. With that said, I'm turning in for the night. I'm tired as tired can be and still be vertical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Where oh where could that little box be...?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Where oh where could that little box be...?


I don't have the receipt with me. It is at home. But it should have arrived at Mike's address this past Saturday.


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## ripjack13

@Mike Hill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

So while we are waiting patiently for Mike to reply and replay, I'll post a little update on what we've done here in Canton, TX so far. Yesterday Mary and I cooked 1102 meals, the day before 1294, the day before that was over 1100 for a grand total of just under 7000 meals in the 7 day period we have been here so far. Today is the 8th day of cooking and I have burned a little over 3/4 a cord of wood. The pit stays lit 20 out of 24 hours per day. That's lots of fire and lots of meat and lots of hungry folks being fed.

Reactions: +Karma 6 | Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431

Clay3063 said:


> So while we are waiting patiently for Mike to reply and replay, I'll post a little update on what we've done here in Canton, TX so far. Yesterday Mary and I cooked 1102 meals, the day before 1294, the day before that was over 1100 for a grand total of just under 7000 meals in the 7 day period we have been here so far. Today is the 8th day of cooking and I have burned a little over 3/4 a cord of wood. The pit stays lit 20 out of 24 hours per day. That's lots of fire and lots of meat and lots of hungry folks being fed.



Very impressive thing you have going on for those people Clay!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## CWS

I'm glad the mail comes in snow and sleet so I plan on getting blanks to make Easter pens. Maybe I should be happy the box doesn't have to travel across the ocean before it gets to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

I told ya'll I gots some pens to make fer xmas!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> I told ya'll I gots some pens to make fer xmas!!!



Lee, at this point you might have to start looking at Christmas in July next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

I sent Mike a personal message today to see if he has received the box. I also did a google search for the address he sent me. That address is for the Carden Company in Brentwood, TN. If we don't hear something in the next day or so I will try to contact him at that company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

He was on today at 3:15....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Clay3063 said:


> I sent Mike a personal message today to see if he has received the box. I also did a google search for the address he sent me. That address is for the Carden Company in Brentwood, TN. If we don't hear something in the next day or so I will try to contact him at that company.



That is the correct address, I've shipped to him there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

I received word from Mike that he has received the package and picked his blanks and it will go out today!!! WOOHOOO!!! Next Stop????

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## keepanionme

If anyone has made anything with the blanks received from this, I'd like to see what was made from them. I might be having some shop time this weekend and hope to get some made from what I've received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Clay3063 said:


> I received word from Mike that he has received the package and picked his blanks and it will go out today!!! WOOHOOO!!! Next Stop????



Sounds like hes breaking some rules of the pass.... No pics here or even a response?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063

I'll remind him of that.


----------



## Mike Hill

Bid two jobs this week. Not much extra time - ahhh, the life of an estimator. Did not even get to go to the last hockey game where we knocked St. Louis outta the playoffs! First playoff game I've missed in 13 years. Here is a pic of the box - some pretty nice stuff. The Texas stuff intrigues me. Thought about the corn cob, but the secretary already bought a new box of toilet paper - so don't have a need. Besides I turned some pens outta some red cob for some Nebraska friends already. I'll add my 2 cents worth and get it on it's way.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks for checking in Mike....and posting pics of the blanks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> I received word from Mike that he has received the package and picked his blanks and it will go out today!!! WOOHOOO!!! Next Stop????





gman2431 said:


> Sounds like hes breaking some rules of the pass.... No pics here or even a response?



True...it is a must that pictures of the blanks be posted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wanted to add some Al Gore wood, but couldn't get to my bandsaw to cut the blank. - Next time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

keepanionme said:


> If anyone has made anything with the blanks received from this, I'd like to see what was made from them. I might be having some shop time this weekend and hope to get some made from what I've received.




I still haven't made stuff from all the blanks I got from the last swap. Did make a birdhouse ornament & a finial.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> I still haven't made stuff from all the blanks I got from the last swap. Did make a birdhouse ornament & a finial.







Top is 1" diameter. Nest with eggs inside!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Yee Haw! The blanks have landed!!!!! @Mike Hill i will be in town at a conference the 20th through the 23rd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Now that the box has surfaced we can continue to track the journey...wasn't it somewhere around Texas that the box got delayed last year, hmmm 

Did you know that under Florida state statute it is illegal to sell your children...what if we just give them away 

Here's the map

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Never fear! I have my Spruce and OSB pen blanks all set out and ready to go!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

I suppose I should get some of mine ready fer the swap since I'm last on the list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Your item is out for delivery on May 15, 2017 at 9:18 am in LAKE CITY, FL 32055.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

They deliver mail that early in the morning down there? I get my stuff after dinner time....sometimes almost 7pm!


----------



## Tony

If ours hasn't gotten to the house by 3 we know he's having a baaaad day. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

They leave early, we don't see it until after lunch.


----------



## CWS

keepanionme said:


> If anyone has made anything with the blanks received from this, I'd like to see what was made from them. I might be having some shop time this weekend and hope to get some made from what I've received.


Being next to last I don't think I need to start thinking about turning one yet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Being next to last I don't think I need to start thinking about turning one yet.




Curt. You're not next to last. You're #18, Norman is #19, I'm #20.
So last is back to Blake who first sent it.


----------



## rocky1

The package did arrive! I haven't looked at it yet, but it's here!! Had to take a shower, and further contemplate what kind of friggin hallucinogenic drugs mechanical engineers do when they design a piece of equipment!

Needed to service the forklift, part time monkey was using it working with the old man, cleaning up stumps and piling them on a piece of property one of the niece's and her new husband are buying from Dad. Said monkey cuts pulpwood for a living and is used to running equipment that is designed to drive over or through anything, and this little forklift isn't!

I get there this morning, it's obviously been blowing hydraulic oil out of the reservoir, old man said it's missing and the monkey thinks it's a fuel filter issue, wants me to tackle that first. Then in looking for filter numbers stumbles across the list of ALL filters on the machine, and tells me to pick them ALL up, and I was like, "Oh Crap!" Because the hydraulic systems on these things are designed to force you to change ALL the fluid when you change the filter.

No owner's manual; downloaded it. Looked up capacities, it says 5.5 gallons; Rocky said, "Yeah, you friggin betcha!!" Took 1 1/2" off the top of a 5 gallon Hydraulic Oil bucket so it would fit under the machine, to drain it in. Decided I'd just go ahead and drain the tank FIRST. Uhmmmm... Filled the bucket 3 times, half full on the 4th. round, another gallon, gallon and a half with the 2 filters. (_I was thinking 4 gallons per drop, took about 14 gallons to fill it back up._) Then do the oil change, since changing the filter was going to dump oil all over the top of the frame where it would have dripped all over me while fighting the hydraulic oil goodies. All overhead, while laying on 90o concrete.

On a positive note, my arm pits should be squeak free for some time to come, because they are for damn sure, well lubricated! Supper was ready when I got out of the shower, have to go to mom's as she was out of town yesterday, and I wouldn't be on the computer if I could have gotten my wife off the phone earlier!

I know the suspense is killing you! Where's the drum roll smilie??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Curt. You're not next to last. You're #18, Norman is #19, I'm #20.
> So last is back to Blake who first sent it.


That makes it all better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

And, it's at #8, going in the mail to #9 in the morning, soon as I finish filling the box with Spruce, Yellow Pine, and OSB blanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> The package did arrive! I haven't looked at it yet, but it's here!! _*Had to take a shower*_,
> 
> I know the suspense is killing you! Where's the drum roll smilie??



Rocky, I hope that didn't hurt you too much. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Where's the drum roll smilie??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Rocky, I hope that didn't hurt you too much. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



 I was tempted to have the coworker wash me down with the Hotsy before I left work, but I was afraid that might be a bit painful!! 

Believe me... the shower was much welcomed, I wasn't even a little impressed with the hydraulic oil in the armpit the first time, let alone the other 2 times! Or, in the other arm pit. Rest of me was pretty clean, right up to the end, picked up the bucket with the hydraulic filters and half gallon or so of oil, turned to walk off, when suddenly I realized how oily what I had hold of was, and I dropped that SOB from about waist high. It hit the ground perfectly flat, sending a huge splash of oil right straight up in front of me! I had oil between my legs, oil that started on my belly, and kinda went on a path up over my right shoulder, oil on my left shirt pocket, oil dripping off my cap, oil up and down my right arm.

Did I mention, I used to be a mechanic, I'm not anymore because I HATE GREASE AND OIL! 

I set the box in the shop when I got home, walked in and grabbed a glass of tea, took my boots off, drank the glass of tea down, and went straight to the shower!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I hope someone got video of that fiasco....


----------



## rocky1

No...The Co-worker was trying to get the machine over to get after it with the Hotsy, before putting the floorboard back in. I was left standing there cussing and swearing all alone!


----------



## ripjack13

Awe...rats.


----------



## rocky1

OK guys.... Package contents upon it's arrival!






The Spruce, Pine, and OSB is packed up, and ready to go out right away in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Hot Dog I hope that corn cob is still in there. I do live in the Corn Husker state and those pens move quick around here.


----------



## Schroedc

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Hot Dog I hope that corn cob is still in there. I do live in the Corn Husker state and those pens move quick around here.



On a related note- I have about 50 dyed and stabilized on the shelf. If you needed some....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

[QUOTE="rocky1, post: 423152, member: 3935"


The Spruce, Pine, and OSB is packed up, and ready to go out right away in the morning.[/QUOTE]

Danged, I was hoping for some LVL! It's gots some nice holes you could fill up with inlace.


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, I was hoping for some LVL! It's gots some nice holes you could fill up with inlace.



On a related note- I have about 4 un-dyed and un-stabilized LVL pieces on a pallet outside. If you needed some....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> ... un-dyed and un-stabilized LVL pieces ...



LVL? Lignum Vitae Look-alike? I can't find it in the acronyms list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

*Laminated Veneer Lumber. Essentially really thick joist sized pieces of plywood (1 3/4" x 11 7/8" x length is one size). I think you can order them up to 80' long. Handy, but not very purdy!*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Mike Hill said:


> *Laminated Veneer Lumber. Essentially really thick joist sized pieces of plywood (1 3/4" x 11 7/8" x length is one size). I think you can order them up to 80' long. Handy, but not very purdy!*



Ah -- hairstick blanks, as @Tclem would call them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> I was tempted to have the coworker wash me down with the Hotsy before I left work, but I was afraid that might be a bit painful!!
> 
> Believe me... the shower was much welcomed, I wasn't even a little impressed with the hydraulic oil in the armpit the first time, let alone the other 2 times! Or, in the other arm pit. Rest of me was pretty clean, right up to the end, picked up the bucket with the hydraulic filters and half gallon or so of oil, turned to walk off, when suddenly I realized how oily what I had hold of was, and I dropped that SOB from about waist high. It hit the ground perfectly flat, sending a huge splash of oil right straight up in front of me! I had oil between my legs, oil that started on my belly, and kinda went on a path up over my right shoulder, oil on my left shirt pocket, oil dripping off my cap, oil up and down my right arm.
> 
> Did I mention, I used to be a mechanic, I'm not anymore because I HATE GREASE AND OIL!
> 
> I set the box in the shop when I got home, walked in and grabbed a glass of tea, took my boots off, drank the glass of tea down, and went straight to the shower!


. And this guy raises bees

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box made it to Florida in rocket speed...had to make up for the time it took to get to Nashville... It is now rumored to be repacked with straight grain and OSB for the journey to Nebraska.

Did you know that the Nebraska National Forest is the largest hand-planted forest in America, covering 141,159 acres of land. Hmmm...I wonder if there are any burls to be had ...The other question is what was there before 

Here's your updated map...enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> LVL? Lignum Vitae Look-alike? I can't find it in the acronyms list



Hmmm, it's there. Right above MC....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm, it's there. Right above MC....



Of course it is, just beneath



> LOLSHISMD = Laughing Out Loud So Hard I Swallowed My Dentures

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Of course it is, just beneath



of course it is....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keepanionme

Here is a chrome Woodcraft continental kit on the blue dyed box elder burl I got in the swap. The ca finish took no time to dry in the 90+ degree weather Pennsylvania had today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Tracking says it landed in Nebraska 8:48 am!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

keepanionme said:


> View attachment 128045 Here is a chrome Woodcraft continental kit on the blue dyed box elder burl I got in the swap. The ca finish took no time to dry in the 90+ degree weather Pennsylvania had today.


Wow! Looks like a satellite view of earth,, but on a pen....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Wow! Looks like a satellite view of earth,, but on a pen....



I'll have two of whatever you're smoking please.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> I'll have two of whatever you're smoking please.



Hydrocodone....works great! Less filling...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Hydrocodone....works great! Less filling...



I don't know about the less filling part....usually causes constipation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Look what came in the mail! I had to sleep on it to make up my mind. Cutting some sweet blanks to length and repacking it today. And Yes the corn cob is gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> And Yes the corn cob is gone.



I don't want to know

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Lou Currier said:


> I don't want to know


Not even a joke. That pen will sell faster than any other here in the Corn Husker State.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

That stabilized Chinese Tallow -- I misplaced that -- please send it back to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I tossed that one in there with a note on the side that said "Wipe it down before saying NO!" Barry, because in it's dry dull state pictured there, it doesn't even BEGIN to show all the character that one had. It was a rather interesting little piece of crotch wood I picked out and stabilized for myself, long before the pen blank swap.


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> I tossed that one in there with a note on the side that said "Wipe it down before saying NO!" Barry, because in it's dry dull state pictured there, it doesn't even BEGIN to show all the character that one had. It was a rather interesting little piece of crotch wood I picked out and stabilized for myself, long before the pen blank swap.



Nobody listen to him -- Honestly it's my long time misplaced pen blank I was looking for... no matter what Rocky sez

Rocky mum's the word!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Wildthings said:


> That stabilized Chinese Tallow -- I misplaced that -- please send it back to me


It seems to have fallen out of the box and got lost somewhere in my pen blanks.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> That stabilized Chinese Tallow -- I misplaced that -- please send it back to me




*Tallow*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tallow made by rendering calf suet
*Tallow* is a rendered form of beef or mutton fat, processed from suet. It is solid at room temperature. Unlike suet, tallow can be stored for extended periods without the need for refrigeration to prevent decomposition, provided it is kept in an airtight container to prevent oxidation.

EWWW!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> interesting little piece of crotch



Man, if I had a nickel for every time I've been called that........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Well after a 3 hour delay I still got to Nashville faster than the box did.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> Nobody listen to him -- Honestly it's my long time misplaced pen blank I was looking for... no matter what Rocky sez
> 
> Rocky mum's the word!!



Upon mentioning that one to Danny last night in PM, and questioning if he'd wiped it down, I believe his words were... "I didn't even blink, that was the first one out the box!"

And, since that little bitty blank seems to have created such a stir, fer whatever reason, I dropped 15 - 20 more of them in the Cactus Juice this afternoon. And, there's maybe another 40 - 50 or so in the box yet. Hopefully by next weekend they'll be rehydrated, and ready to cook off.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Not even a joke. That pen will sell faster than any other here in the Corn Husker State.



Message me if you need/want more I've got about 50 in different colors on the shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Schroedc said:


> Message me if you need/want more I've got about 50 in different colors on the shelf


Will do. I will be looking for bright red and black for the black shirts of the defense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Well after a 3 hour delay I still got to Nashville faster than the box did.


Getting into Nashville is easy. Its the gett'n around and leaving that can be time consuming! The new party city. bah!


----------



## gman2431

Mike Hill said:


> Getting into Nashville is easy. Its the gett'n around and leaving that can be time consuming! The new party city. bah!



Was there a couple years ago and had a riot. Will be back sometime soon to see more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Upon mentioning that one to Danny last night in PM, and questioning if he'd wiped it down, I believe his words were... "I didn't even blink, that was the first one out the box!"
> 
> And, since that little bitty blank seems to have created such a stir, fer whatever reason, I dropped 15 - 20 more of them in the Cactus Juice this afternoon. And, there's maybe another 40 - 50 or so in the box yet. Hopefully by next weekend they'll be rehydrated, and ready to cook off.



I've got a tallow tree in the back yard, huge PITA. It sends branches like crazy and the seeds explode under the mower. When I get tired of it and take it out I'll get with you. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Al least tallow don't smell like them female type Ginkos.


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Getting into Nashville is easy. Its the gett'n around and leaving that can be time consuming! The new party city. bah!



Tell me about it...Saturday night was a mad house just want to get something to eat in a quiet place...didn't happen. Tonight will be a mad house with the hockey game in town.


----------



## Mike Hill

Yeah, don't think I'd be anywhere near downtown tonight, If I did not have to be. I'll be there yelling at the refs. Playoff hockey is special! Little over 3 hours until the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Mike Hill my daughter played travel hockey for a team based out of the Nashville area and I used to help coach. Been at least 5 years ago.


----------



## keepanionme

Here is another from the swap. It was written down as "Nice Burl" and I can't disagree. It's fitted on a Metro kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Clay3063

keepanionme said:


> Here is another from the swap. It was written down as "Nice Burl" and I can't disagree. It's fitted on a Metro kit.
> 
> View attachment 128250



That my friend is a work of art!!! Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is a sweet looking pen...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Jus Gawjus!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Where pray tell did our box go... Danny??!! 
@Wilson's Woodworking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I'll update the map when I get back tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Where pray tell did our box go... Danny??!!
> @Wilson's Woodworking


I just pray it is not on an island someplace in the Pacific.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Ohhhh... No wonder it's lost, it's supposed to go to Lou next, who is in Nashville!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

rocky1 said:


> Where pray tell did our box go... Danny??!!
> @Wilson's Woodworking


My wife dropped it in the mail yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Well we are almost half way through in only two months. Looks like things are moving along as would be expected. So I guess we are right on track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> My wife dropped it in the mail yesterday.



Are you sure? It could be in the trunk of her car.
@Tclem 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Well we are almost half way through in only two months. Looks like things are moving along as would be expected. So I guess we are right on track.



Well that's unusual....
quick! Someone derail us!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Are you sure? It could be in the trunk of her car.
> @Tclem
> Lol


Or it could be in a gaxaly ship in outer space

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

ripjack13 said:


> Are you sure? It could be in the trunk of her car.
> @Tclem
> Lol


If we owned a car I might say that could be possible but she was driving my pickup. 

Oh and it is LOADED with some nice OSB pen blanks. Hmmmmm may need stabilized though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> If we owned a car I might say that could be possible but she was driving my pickup.
> 
> Oh and it is LOADED with some nice OSB pen blanks. Hmmmmm may need stabilized though.



Particle board looks better....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tclem said:


> Or it could be in a gaxaly ship in outer space




In a Galaxy far, far...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Well we are almost half way through in only two months. Looks like things are moving along as would be expected. So I guess we are right on track.




As I told all y'all... I have some pens I need to make fer Xmas so lets get this box a mooovin!!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> As I told all y'all... I have some pens I need to make fer Xmas so lets get this box a mooovin!!!!



Christmas this year or next year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Christmas this year or next year?




Well... Could be either I guess


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Particle board looks better....


I still say LVL or microlam would be purdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So I survived Nashville and have made it back to the land of sunshine! I have once again slacked on the map update but the box departed Nebraska and has followed me to the sunny central Florida meca 

Did you know that Plant City, the Winter Strawberry Capital of the World, holds the Guinness record for the world's largest strawberry shortcake. The 827 square-foot, 6,000 pound cake was made on Feb. 19, 1999 in McCall Park. Anyone hungry?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> So I survived Nashville and have made it back to the land of sunshine! I have once again slacked on the map update but the box departed Nebraska and has followed me to the sunny central Florida meca
> 
> Did you know that Plant City, the Winter Strawberry Capital of the World, holds the Guinness record for the world's largest strawberry shortcake. The 827 square-foot, 6,000 pound cake was made on Feb. 19, 1999 in McCall Park. Anyone hungry?
> 
> View attachment 128436



It'd be a little stale now don't you think?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> So I survived Nashville and have made it back to the land of sunshine! I have once again slacked on the map update but the box departed Nebraska and has followed me to the sunny central Florida meca
> 
> Did you know that Plant City, the Winter Strawberry Capital of the World, holds the Guinness record for the world's largest strawberry shortcake. The 827 square-foot, 6,000 pound cake was made on Feb. 19, 1999 in McCall Park. Anyone hungry?
> 
> View attachment 128436




1999... I doubt it was gluten free.


----------



## Clay3063

Spinartist said:


> 1999... I doubt it was gluten free.



We can only hope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Back before the snowflakes decided they were allergic to gluten......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> So I survived Nashville and have made it back to the land of sunshine! I have once again slacked on the map update but the box departed Nebraska and has followed me to the sunny central Florida meca
> 
> Did you know that Plant City, the Winter Strawberry Capital of the World, holds the Guinness record for the world's largest strawberry shortcake. The 827 square-foot, 6,000 pound cake was made on Feb. 19, 1999 in McCall Park. Anyone hungry?
> 
> View attachment 128436


Don't know about the biggest, but the Holiday Inn there had what may have been the best. Did a project there 35 years ago and got to eat more than one helping. The Owner of the hotel was a hoot. Served it out of some of the largest copper bowls I had ever seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Lookie what I found!



 

Made some selections, replaced a few, and packed it all back up...now I am just waiting on @Mallardman for an address to send it to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Lookie what I found!
> 
> View attachment 128472
> 
> Made some selections, replaced a few, and packed it all back up...now I am just waiting on @Mallardman for an address to send it to.




Lou you should have had that handled months ago!! 
OK... Wait... Who do I mail the box to if I ever receive it???
Guess I got to go back to page one to find out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Or, look at the title of the thread, since you were the last one on the list!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> Or, look at the title of the thread, since you *were* the last one on the list!



Added emphasis to suggest it's worth checking that the list hasn't been shuffled while your back was turned (and since when did the title of a thread have anything to do with the contents?)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

You got a point Duncan... but in this case the title would point back to the OPer whom would be the first on the list, before the thread got derailed, and thus in his being last on the list, he's got to be mailing it back to first on the list, lest someone rearranged the list again and made him not last on the list, wherein he'd be required to refer to the list, but they hasn't, I don't think, I haven't checked the list of late, and therefore he need look no further than the title, or the first post, before derailing had begun. Which is of course common by at least the third post, if not the second in most cases!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

And in the first person the claims of the second party are negated by any actions made forthwith by an unrelated third party with any and all possible subsequent claims made in good faith by parties not related to the original action.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I object!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> I object!



You can't object until we see your BAR membership. Crazy Doc, thinks he's a Barrister now. SMH. This is what happens when you self medicate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Clay3063 said:


> You can't object until we see your BAR membership. Crazy Doc, thinks he's a Barrister now. SMH. This is what happens when you self medicate.



I've got a couple of bar memberships, but they don't give out cards or anything. I go there to self medicate...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I've got a couple of bar memberships, but they don't give out cards or anything. I go there to self medicate...



My bar membership meant I had my own mug. They didn't waste time on cards.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Disclaimer:

This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold,spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of variousnuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Also, Do not taunt happy fun ball.


----------



## ripjack13

And, please don't piss off the Canadian.


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box is packed and on its way to the next destination...Oklahoma. Did you know that "Oklahoma!” became the state song in 1953. The introductory section includes these words: "Plen'y of room to swing a rope!”...besides the unique name of the song, I wonder what they were thinking when they wrote that verse 

Here's the updated map.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## keepanionme

Here is the 3rd pen I've made with blanks from the swap. I have a snakewood and HRB blank to use. I have the snakewood blank almost finished - just waiting for it to crack so I can repair it. The HRB hasn't been paired with anything yet. I don't know what would look the best - suggestions welcomed! 

This one was labeled mystery burl. I chose it because I had never done a two toned pen before. This one is dressed in a chrome Continental pen kit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

keepanionme said:


> - just waiting for it to crack so I can repair it. ]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman

I have the box, gonna look it over and send it back out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clay3063

Mallardman said:


> I have the box, gonna look it over and send it back out tomorrow.


Don't forget to take picture of the contents you received and post it before you send it off.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

I've never had a snakewood blank crack on me.... One of my EDC pens is a Vertex fountain pen in Snakewood I did 3 years ago....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman

Will do


----------



## gman2431

Mallardman said:


> I have the box, gonna look it over and send it back out tomorrow.



Dont know how youre gonna do that since I havent heard from ya for my address....

I'll send it over right now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I've never had a snakewood blank crack on me.... One of my EDC pens is a Vertex fountain pen in Snakewood I did 3 years ago....



That's cuz you a lucky dog. I've had em crack regularly on me. So I stopped using it. I made anice el grande and it took quite a few blanks to get it right. 
Oh well....


----------



## keepanionme

Schroedc said:


> I've never had a snakewood blank crack on me.... One of my EDC pens is a Vertex fountain pen in Snakewood I did 3 years ago....



I've taken the process pretty slowly. I drilled over the span of a week. Then after a few days, I glued the tubes in. Waited a week, then turned round. Waited a week and turned a bit smaller. Waited a week and turned to final dimensions. It's been almost a week since the final turning and it hasn't cracked yet. I'll probably wait another week and if it doesn't crack, I'll finish it up.

I'd be interested to hear your process if you've never had one crack. Most of the stories I've heard of snakewood, they ended up cracking.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mallardman

gman2431 said:


> Dont know how youre gonna do that since I havent heard from ya for my address....
> 
> I'll send it over right now...


Late last night I hacked into the matrix of wood barter and found your address, along with some very disturbing pictures involving a jar of molasses, a Jacobs chuck and a pink plastic flamingo.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## gman2431

Mallardman said:


> Late last night I hacked into the matrix of wood barter and found your address, along with some very disturbing pictures involving a jar of molasses, a Jacobs chuck and a pink plastic flamingo.



Leave my flamingos outta this....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Mallardman said:


> Late last night I hacked into the matrix of wood barter and found your address, along with some very disturbing pictures involving a jar of molasses, a Jacobs chuck and a pink plastic flamingo.



And now...they are his screen savers....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Mallardman said:


> I have the box, gonna look it over and send it back out tomorrow.



We're still waiting on the

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Totally agree. Photo please.


----------



## Mallardman

So here is what showed up, I had a family emergency today and was away from home but I will post the outgoing picture tonight..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Mallardman said:


> I will post the outgoing picture



Nope. No need to do that. Only a picture of what you get when the box shows up....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Make sure you label the species of wood you put in too. I cant tell if they are all labeled....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Hope all is well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman

Thanks for the thought @Lou Currier, I can't wait to ship this I'm so excited about what I'm adding to it!! Hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Here is a Churchill rollerball pen from the box...can anyone guess which blank it is from?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

Just a wild guess. Curly Chestnut?


----------



## Lou Currier

Here is a hint...go back and look at the box picture I posted and see the blanks that were in the box at that point. This pen is from one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Ahhh. Next more informed guess.... Stabilized Maple.


----------



## Lou Currier

Bingo!...was hoping more of the orange tint carried through the blank but it still came out nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Bingo!...was hoping more of the orange tint carried through the blank but it still came out nice.


I agree. It is very very nice!


----------



## Clay3063

Mallardman said:


> Late last night I hacked into the matrix of wood barter and found your address, along with some very disturbing pictures involving a jar of molasses, a Jacobs chuck and a pink plastic flamingo.


Do tell. I think we'd all like to hear about this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box landed in Oklahoma, its contents pilfered, repacked and it is on its way to Michigan...seeing that Cody doesn't tell us where in Michigan he is, he gets the pin in the center of the State  Did you know that the name Michigan is derived from the Ojibwa Indian words *Mishi-gama* (meaning "large lake") Hmm...I don't know but it looks more like a mitten to me 

Here is the updated map and don't forget, if you have turned a pen from the box let us see it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss

Lou Currier said:


> Did you know that the name Michigan is derived from the Ojibwa Indian words *Mishi-gama* (meaning "large lake")



Really? I always thought it was derived from the Yiddish words *mishe-goss* and *meshu-gana*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Here is a picture of what I made out of the box.


----------



## gman2431

Lou Currier said:


> The box landed in Oklahoma, its contents pilfered, repacked and it is on its way to Michigan...seeing that Cody doesn't tell us where in Michigan he is, he gets the pin in the center of the State  Did you know that the name Michigan is derived from the Ojibwa Indian words *Mishi-gama* (meaning "large lake") Hmm...I don't know but it looks more like a mitten to me
> 
> Here is the updated map and don't forget, if you have turned a pen from the box let us see it!
> 
> View attachment 128919



What if I was in the middle of the OTHER half of our state? I think @Don Ratcliff call's that the "uper" part...

Youre pretty close with the pin expect I'm on the lake shore due west and down a pinch.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Bag o blanks showed up today. I'll swap out and repackage tomorrow getting late here. 

For future shipping you guys might not want to use the bags... There was a decent size tear in it but I beleive everything is in there from the looks of it. If not I'll chip something in to take its place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don't forget the

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman

gman2431 said:


> Bag o blanks showed up today. I'll swap out and repackage tomorrow getting late here.
> 
> For future shipping you guys might not want to use the bags... There was a decent size tear in it but I beleive everything is in there from the looks of it. If not I'll chip something in to take its place.


Sorry @gman2431 I ment to post the other day, I had an aunt pass away and had no time to cut down the blanks I added to fit the box. I just sent it in the bag, hopefully it all made it. Sorry about the inconvenience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Mallardman said:


> Sorry @gman2431 I ment to post the other day, I had an aunt pass away and had no time to cut down the blanks I added to fit the box. I just sent it in the bag, hopefully it all made it. Sorry about the inconvenience



Sorry to hear and don't worry it's no biggie!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman

Just for a reference this is what the double dyded Cyprus burl may look like once turned.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Holy smokes! Its almost my turn!! Yikes!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cody, do you have my address?

@gman2431


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Cody, do you have my address?
> 
> @gman2431



Sure do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## keepanionme

Here is a snakewood - that I got from the swap - continental rollerball.



 

I have a HRB blank left from the swap that I'm looking for a good kit to pair it with. Anyone have suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung

keepanionme said:


> I have a HRB blank left from the swap that I'm looking for a good kit to pair it with. Anyone have suggestions?



Maybe a Jr. Aaron.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## gman2431

Here's what showed up

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box has passed through Michigan and is on its way to the big state of Connecticut home of @ripjack13. Did you know that Connecticut is also called 'The Nutmeg State' as the Connecticut residents are so ingenious that they can sell wooden nutmegs as real nutmegs to unsuspecting buyers! I think we need to check marks shop!

Here's the updated map...starting to look a little lopsided.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Box shipped today so Marc should see it soon. I sanded up the oversize blanks and made them all fit in the box... Barely... Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Aww man.... You shoulda shipped it yesterday Cody! Then we'da had ripjack13, who is #13 on the list, receiving the box on 6/13. 

Maybe it'll catch the redeye and get there tomorrow yet, but knowing the post office, probably not.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! That would have been great!


----------



## ripjack13

I think the crazy hawaiian is out of the running for the box.


Hurry up and move man!

@Don Ratcliff


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> Aww man.... You shoulda shipped it yesterday Cody! Then we'da had ripjack13, who is #13 on the list, receiving the box on 6/13.
> 
> Maybe it'll catch the redeye and get there tomorrow yet, but knowing the post office, probably not.



Last I checked the post office isnt open Sunday...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

You got a point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

The jamb packed box made it to me. 
Here's the goodies. Should ship it out tomorrow morning....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

That carob one looks familiar.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> That carob one looks familiar.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I sent it to someone....idk who, but....that's my hand writing, er...I mean chicken scratch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....box is headed out to Tom. I took a few. And replaced a few. 
Now to make something from em....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff is once again a crazy islander....

Is you or is you aint in on this? 

Just pick up a branch off the ground and toss it in the box....maybe that crazy faced monkey pod tree branch....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....box is headed out to Tom. I took a few. And replaced a few.
> Now to make something from em....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm out sheriff... just send that sombit on to junior. Now hold my hat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wail hail, if the islander is out, that leaves an opening. If no one is interested, I'll take the 19th position, and when I get the package, take out what I want, I'll just walk it over to Blake. Deal anyone, Blake? Let me know what's up?.......... .. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wail hail, if the islander is out, that leaves an opening. If no one is interested, I'll take the 19th position, and when I get the package, take out what I want, I'll just walk it over to Blake. Deal anyone, Blake? Let me know what's up?.......... .. Jerry (in Tucson)




No silly. @Don Ratcliff was #6 on list. You can have his spot.
I'm # 20. @Sprung is # 19 & he's sending me his best stuff!!

Go back to page one fer updated list

If you want to be after me I'll gladly send you a box of MDF & pine blanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> I'm # 20. @Sprung is # 19 & he's sending me his best stuff!!



Yup, no MDF and pine here! Got a fist full of little twigs my 4 1/2 year old has been collecting for me to send along!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ok, call me silly, but don't call me Willy. Okie dokie, I should have gone back through all the pages of this thread to try and catch up on Wasshapinin', yaw. I'll try and keep up.. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, call me silly, but don't call me Willy. Okie dokie, I should have gone back through all the pages of this thread to try and catch up on Wasshapinin', yaw. I'll try and keep up.. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)



HEY Willie!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Call me Willie again, and I just might be forced to send you a piece of green Palo Verde and insist you turn it immediately upon receipt. Revenge will be sweet.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Az Turnings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Call me Willie again, and I just might be forced to send you a piece of green Palo Verde and insist you turn it immediately upon receipt. Revenge will be sweet.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Schroedc

Nubsnstubs said:


> Call me Willie again, and I just might be forced to send you a piece of green Palo Verde and insist you turn it immediately upon receipt. Revenge will be sweet.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Ok Willie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ok Bub, you've crossed the line. I'd better get an address soon and since you are going to pay the postage, pick the size of flat rate box you think you can handle..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Nubsnstubs said:


> Call me Willie again, and I just might be forced to send you a piece of green Palo Verde and insist you turn it immediately upon receipt. Revenge will be sweet.......... Jerry (in Tucson)




Yeah it will be sweet. Colin will turn it into a batch of pens that he'll sell fer $1,500 !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Call me Willie again, and I just might be forced to send you a piece of green Palo Verde and insist you turn it immediately upon receipt. Revenge will be sweet.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Whats the hub bub with palo verde?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

When I turned my first piece of green Palo Verde, I was constantly checking the bottoms of my shoes. I had 3 dogs at the time, and thought they were getting senile and going where ever they wanted. Turned out it was the wood. Took three days and a shower each day to finally get the smell off me. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Okey Dokey - glad someone asked!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Okey Dokey - glad someone asked!



I'm glad I wasn't the only one that didn't know! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Got the box from Marc today. It will be in tomorrow's mail for Doc (@DKMD) since Ratman (@Don Ratcliff) wimped out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Wait.... which list are we using? The original list in 1st post or the edited list in 2nd post???

Post #2
***EDITED POST TO SHOW LIST*****

Here's the updated list of entries...
1. az turnings
2. lou currier
3. mike hill
4. keepanionme
5. nywoodturner
6. don ratcliff
7. rocky1
8. ripjack13
9. Schroedc
10. gman2431
11. Tom Smart
12. norman vandyke
13. Clay3063
14. Wilsons Woodworking
15. Mallardman
16. CWS
17. Wildthings
18. DKMD
19. Sprung
20. Spinartist

Post #1
*Randomized list below.*

heres the order after I entered them into the randomizer.
1. @Az Turnings
2. @@keepanionme
3. @Wildthings
4. @NYWoodturner
5. @@Schroedc
6. @@Clay3063
7. @@Mike Hill
8. @@rocky1
9. @@Wilson's Woodworking
10. @Lou Currier
11. @Mallardman
12. @gman2431
13. @@ripjack13
14. @Tom Smart
15. @Don Ratcliff
16. @DKMD
17. @Sprung
18. @CWS
19. @norman vandyke
20. @Spinartist


----------



## Spinartist

Either way I'm still 3 months out till I get the box.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Using the update/edited/latest list in Post #1. Either way you is at the bottom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Nobody has the guts to try that hard as a rock spalted piece? I got that in a trade with @Bean_counter and found out from making a pen out of it that I needed a carbide inserted end mill to trim it to length. I still have a couple more of those and would love to know what kind of wood that is.


----------



## Schroedc

Looks like only one of the blanks I put in there is still with the box. Guess folks liked them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well I think I got caught sleeping at the wheel and the box managed to take a quick jaunt through the beltway and is now off to Oklahoma for its second visit. Did you know that dinosaur fossils are found in two places in Oklahoma: near Atoka and in the Panhandle. I wonder if this is where @Mike1950 is from 

The box is off to see the Doc...here is the updated map

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> Well I think I got caught sleeping at the wheel and the box managed to take a quick jaunt through the beltway and is now off to Oklahoma for its second visit. Did you know that dinosaur fossils are found in two places in Oklahoma: near Atoka and in the Panhandle. I wonder if this is where @Mike1950 is from
> 
> The box is off to see the Doc...here is the updated map
> 
> View attachment 129857



 *GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRR*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Well I think I got caught sleeping at the wheel and the box managed to take a quick jaunt through the beltway and is now off to Oklahoma for its second visit. Did you know that dinosaur fossils are found in two places in Oklahoma: near Atoka and in the Panhandle. I wonder if this is where @Mike1950 is from
> 
> The box is off to see the Doc...here is the updated map
> 
> View attachment 129857



@Mike1950 probably pulled up some trees for lumber and put the bones in there to fill the hole!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 probably pulled up some trees for lumber and put the bones in there to fill the hole!


Nahhh, he is upset because someone found where he buried his pet Dino...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I really am kicking myself right now because I could of had the ? Burl purty and the ? Burl oohlala...



I'm sure @Schrodec is burning up wishing he hadn't taken my spot up front...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I really am kicking myself right now because I could of had the ? Burl purty and the ? Burl oohlala...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure @Schrodec is burning up wishing he hadn't taken my spot up front...



Nah, there was some good stuff when it made it to me, besides, I have my wife for Purty, and for Ooh la la... Well, my wife works there as well.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

The eagle has landed...


 

Swapped a few and it's off again to Parts-Unknown, Minnesota...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

4 peeps left!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> The eagle has landed...
> View attachment 129937
> 
> Swapped a few and it's off again to Parts-Unknown, Minnesota...



I've been to parts unknown, so it's not unknown anymore....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> I've been to parts unknown, so it's not unknown anymore....



Correaction: the box is headed to Little Known, MN...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Correaction: the box is headed to Little Known, MN...



I'll agree with you there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don't they have a mall there?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, there ain't much here! 2010 census puts us at 339 people in Sanborn, MN. We have a bank, a post office, a one man cabinet shop, a lumber yard, a small company that builds portable buildings, a bar, the Legion, a grain elevator, a co-op, and a small dog food factory in town. There's a cafe 2 miles north of town that is open for breakfast and lunch and a seasonal Dairy Queen up there too - along with a gas station. Need any groceries? Head on over to the next town! We do have a pretty nice campground w/ hookups (if you're into kamping) here too. And our one maintenance guy and his part time help do a fantastic job of keeping things in this city clean and working well.

Pretty quiet in town too. While we're near the intersection of two major highways - US 14 and US 71 - you have to branch off the highway to actually get into town, so pretty much all the traffic in or through town is local or semi-local. And we're far enough away from the big city and it gets cold enough here in the winter that it keeps most of the trouble from settling down here.

It ain't 100% perfect here - nowhere on earth is - but it's a real nice place to live, here in the middle of nowhere.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 129940
> 
> View attachment 129941



I need some of that in my life!  Especially that stuff in the second picture!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

At least you have a lumber yard!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> At least you have a lumber yard!



Not much in the offering for hardware! If you're building a house though, they'll take care of you. I know the owners well - awesome people. They stay in business pretty much by supplying a handful of local and semi-local contractors.


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 129940
> 
> View attachment 129941



Don, that first pic looks too big for pens, you should send it to me. Matt can have the second set....


----------



## Sprung

Also, @Don Ratcliff - is this an appropriate time to remind you that some time ago you approached me, wanting me to try stabilizing and dyeing some Curly Koa for you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> At least you have a lumber yard!


Not my scrap pile, came to visit on maui and this is what i pulled out ofthe burn pile at my old neighbors. @Sprung a couple in the 2nd pic will need to head your way.
@Tony they are all 1x1x5 with a couple short odd ones (pun intended).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not my scrap pile, came to visit on maui and this is what i pulled out ofthe burn pile at my old neighbors. @Sprung a couple in the 2nd pic will need to head your way.
> @Tony they are all 1x1x5 with a couple short odd ones (pun intended).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Az Turnings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 129940
> 
> View attachment 129941


No Don you didn't, we just started a new box and I think you send all that to me first if I'm right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony they are all 1x1x5 with a couple short odd ones (pun intended).


----------



## Mike Hill

not sure about short odd ones, but I am sure taking a liking to curly koa!


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> not sure about short odd ones, but I am sure taking a liking to curly koa!



That stuff is all wrinkled up....who would be crazy enough to want that stuff.....you'll be ironing it for days....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 129940
> 
> View attachment 129941




Trade you a Capt Harry's yard stick fer the 2nd from the right in the 2nd photo!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did i miss my turn? I just found these in the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 129940
> 
> View attachment 129941


Did you guys notice the date on the pictureAlways got to be careful when dealing with someone who doesn't stay in one place very long at a time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Has to be something to do with the International Date Line. or ZULU time or sumthin.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Trade you a Capt Harry's yard stick fer the 2nd from the right in the 2nd photo!!!
> 
> View attachment 129998



Pulling out the big guns. I have asked for that going on a year.... im thinking... it kind a hurts to do so... 



CWS said:


> Did you guys notice the date on the pictureAlways got to be careful when dealing with someone who doesn't stay in one place very long at a time.



I dont see a date but i took them yesterday after going through the scrap wood pile in maui.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

If you want koa talk to @Schroedc... he has a mountain to sell off. I only have these scraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you want koa talk to @Schroedc... he has a mountain to sell off. I only have these scraps.



Nobody has heard from him since some guy left him with a mountain of Hawaiian wood...


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, it's kinda scary! He goes to Missouri, comes home with a U-Haul full of Curly Koa, then goes on vacation for a month. Hasn't taken a day off since @Mike1950 was a... well a younger old man anyhow, and now that he's in possession of all the Curly Koa in the world, he's gone, nowhere to be found! Just gets back from one vacation, and he's off on another!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, it's kinda scary! He goes to Missouri, comes home with a U-Haul full of Curly Koa, then goes on vacation for a month. Hasn't taken a day off since @Mike1950 was a... well a younger old man anyhow, and now that he's in possession of all the Curly Koa, in the world he's gone, nowhere to be found! Just gets back from one vacation, and he's off on another!



Not quite all the curly stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The box has left Oklahoma and is headed to Minnesota...I am sure that Doc packed the box with some amazing blanks! Did you know that the most delectable apple to ever be tasted by mortals, the Honeycrisp, was invented at the University of Minnesota...and to think I thought mother nature invented apples 

Here is the updated map.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Did you know that the most delectable apple to ever be tasted by mortals, the Honeycrisp, was invented at the University of Minnesota



Until it was cut down last fall, we had an old Honeycrisp behind our house. Sadly the tree was dying - was already mostly rotten when we cut it down and last year only 1/3 of the produced apples, compared to the whole tree producing the previous year. Man, them were some great apples...

The log shorts from that tree are sitting on my back patio, waiting to be processed whenever I have a chance to do so.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DKMD

Love me some honeycrisp!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, it's kinda scary! He goes to Missouri, comes home with a U-Haul full of Curly Koa, then goes on vacation for a month. Hasn't taken a day off since @Mike1950 was a... well a younger old man anyhow, and now that he's in possession of all the Curly Koa in the world, he's gone, nowhere to be found! Just gets back from one vacation, and he's off on another!



All stacked up, ready to start milling. Just need to cut some walnut for a guy on site, move the saw home and go to town. Sorry guys but spending time with my kids when I get the chance is slightly more important. If all goes well though, in about two weeks I'll be getting a 32 inch band saw though to make things easier..

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> All stacked up, ready to start milling. Just need to cut some walnut for a guy on site, move the saw home and go to town. Sorry guys but spending time with my kids when I get the chance is slightly more important. If all goes well though, in about two weeks I'll be getting a 32 inch band saw though to make things easier..



I haven't said nuttin....I can wait...patiently.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't said nuttin....I can wait...patiently.



I've got to figure out where in the pile is your piece. I'll get it boxed after I get back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't said nuttin....I can wait...patiently.


right behind ya Marc - If you don't mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Until it was cut down last fall, we had an old Honeycrisp behind our house. Sadly the tree was dying - was already mostly rotten when we cut it down and last year only 1/3 of the produced apples, compared to the whole tree producing the previous year. Man, them were some great apples...
> 
> The log shorts from that tree are sitting on my back patio, waiting to be processed whenever I have a chance to do so.



Love the smell of apple wood. 65% of the apples grown in USA are grown in Wa. and almost none of it gets cut into lumber.... :(

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> I've got to figure out where in the pile is your piece. I'll get it boxed after I get back




No hurry. @ripjack13 still has a container of USPS boxes of wood he hasn't started on yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> The box has left Oklahoma and is headed to Minnesota...I am sure that Doc packed the box with some amazing blanks! Did you know that the most delectable apple to ever be tasted by mortals, the Honeycrisp, was invented at the University of Minnesota...and to think I thought mother nature invented apples
> 
> Here is the updated map.
> 
> View attachment 130029


Looks like not to many pen turners on the west coast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Looks like not to many pen turners on the west coast.




@rocky1 & @Lou Currier are both near the west coast of Florida.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> No hurry. @ripjack13 still has a container of USPS boxes of wood he hasn't started on yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> @rocky1 & @Lou Currier are both near the west coast of Florida.



Well... Not really, but I'm closer to the west coast of Florida than anything else showing up on the map, for close to a west coast. That star up there for me, on Florida, moved about 75 miles SW somewhere along the way.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Well... Not really, but I'm closer to the west coast of Florida than anything else showing up on the map, for close to a west coast. That star up there for me, on Florida, moved about 75 miles SW somewhere along the way.



You mean 75 miles S East

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 Hey...at least I didn't put you on the wrong island!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 Hey...at least I didn't put you on the wrong island!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 Hey...at least I didn't put you on the wrong island!



It was right Lou, somewhere about 2 - 3 stops after me it moved. I could stand a week or two down there, kicked back relaxing about now, excellent seafood over there in that corner of the state.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 Hey...at least I didn't put you on the wrong island!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Hey it's a big ocean over on that side, it ain't like there's only one or two islands to choose from! Besides, it took them twenty something years to find ya'll out there Gilligan!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_in_the_Pacific_Ocean

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Package arrived sometime this week. Have spent the last week burning the candle at both ends - and stoking a fire under the middle for good measure and I kinda forgot about it until today.

Opened it up, got a pic, swapped some out, repacked, and will be on their way on Monday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Here's a bonus question...what blank is still in the box that was there from the start?


----------



## rocky1

What is Don going to send us if we get it right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

None of them! They have all been swapped out!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thats close enough, "pat, tell this contestant what he won!"

*Music Crescendo builds here for drama and effect*

A large flat rate box! Thats right Lou, this glorious box will be filled with something very special, when the box gets to you make sure to open where no one else is around because you are not going to want to share the contents with anyone because this box will be filled with not one, not two, not even 20; this box will contain 50 very awesome and highly sought after....

* tymphany drum roll builds*
















New Speedos swim suits in every color!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thats close enough, "pat, tell this contestant what he won!"
> 
> *Music Crescendo builds here for drama and effect*
> 
> A large flat rate box! Thats right Lou, this glorious box will be filled with something very special, when the box gets to you make sure to open where no one else is around because you are not going to want to share the contents with anyone because this box will be filled with not one, not two, not even 20; this box will contain 50 very awesome and highly sought after....
> 
> * tymphany drum roll builds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Speedos swim suits in every color!



Want to see pictures of them in use first.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> Want to see pictures of them in use first.



Send those to Colin via email or something... Do not post them in the open forum!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Az Turnings

rocky1 said:


> None of them! They have all been swapped out!!


I believe the tamarisk burl is still there


----------



## Lou Currier

The box finally surfaced in Minnesota and will soon spring off on a short journey to Ohio. Did you know that the first speeding ticket for an automobile driver was given by a policeman in Dayton, Ohio, in 1904, to Harry Myers for going 12 miles per hour on West Third Street and that the first electric traffic light was developed in 1912 by Lester Wire. On 5 August 1914, the American Traffic Signal Company installed a traffic signal system on the corner of East 105th Street and Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio...I guess we can blame Ohio for red lights and speeding tickets...who would've thunk?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Here's a bonus question...what blank is still in the box that was there from the start?



I don't see any blanks with the original masking tape with ids on em...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I took it to the next level, put them side by side...

There are only 3 maybe possibles, all others not only have no masking tape on them, they've all been marked on with sharpies in assorted handwritings. The one center of top row that isn't marked, and the 2 either side of the Texas Ebony bottom row right. The one on the top row appears to have been written on at the bottom end at some point, but it isn't clear enough to read when blown up. And, the two bottom right really didn't look like any of the original blanks when I blew them up.

There is a Tamarisk Burl back in there, but I don't believe it to be the same one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 you will have to coordinate with @Don Ratcliff for your prize...maybe he has a kabota gear box hanging around

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Schroedc said:


> Want to see pictures of them in use first.


NNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

The box is here. Off to Norm tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spinartist

WOW!! 
I may just get the box before xmas!!!
Or maybe even before our pen swap is over!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Some good pickings there.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Its fun watching the changes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

Hey fellas when ol @CWS gets the box of gold would it be ok if I tossed in a couple of chunks , not going to take any out because I'm not at the level yet of make'n pens ......I'm still just char'n the end of a white oak shard and make'n a mark .......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sidecar said:


> Hey fellas when ol @CWS gets the box of gold would it be ok if I tossed in a couple of chunks , not going to take any out because I'm not at the level yet of make'n pens ......I'm still just char'n the end of a white oak shard and make'n a mark .......


in order to put some in, you would have to take some out....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

ol @CWS got it yesterday.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar

Spinartist said:


> ol @CWS got it yesterday.


I'll be dog he didn't say a word !


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> ol @CWS got it yesterday.



Thankfully someone is paying attention

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The box has landed and I might add...contains some very nice looking blanks for the journey ahead. Next up is Montana (I guess we can consider that west ) Did you know that the average square mile of land contains 1.4 elk, 1.4 pronghorn antelope, and 3.3 deer...I wonder how many people occupy a square mile there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

Box in the mail. Should be in MT Monday


----------



## Spinartist

Sidecar said:


> I'll be dog he didn't say a word !




Ya got to read the posts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

The box has arrived!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## norman vandyke

Blanks swapped and ready to be mailed tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Lou Currier

Hmmm....I think @Spinartist is next


----------



## norman vandyke

Box mailed out and on it's way to @Spinartist


----------



## CWS

Seems like the guys at the end of the list get things sent a little faster. Just sayin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

The last one my turn around time was 18 minutes. Postman handed it to me, I opened it, swapped a few & was at USPS counter with receipt in hand!!

I may take 22 min on this one!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> The last one my turn around time was 18 minutes. Postman handed it to me, I opened it, swapped a few & was at USPS counter with receipt in hand!!
> 
> I may take 22 min on this one!!



Slowin down in your old age? Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Slowin down in your old age? Tony




Naw... just gonna take my time!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I don't really have that option, it'd take me longer than that to get to the post office! 

Of course if I'd been here at the house when it arrived, and swapped out my blanks and sealed it all back up, I could have carried it to the office and got it back out in about 2 - 3 hours. But alas... I was at work when it arrived, so it got blasted off the next morning.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I don't really have that option, it'd take me longer than that to get to the post office!
> 
> Of course if I'd been here at the house when it arrived, and swapped out my blanks and sealed it all back up, I could have carried it to the office and got it back out in about 2 - 3 hours. But alas... I was at work when it arrived, so it got blasted off the next morning.




That's what you gotta do if you want deer & turkeys eating out of your hand!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I don't really have that option, it'd take me longer than that to get to the post office!
> 
> Of course if I'd been here at the house when it arrived, and swapped out my blanks and sealed it all back up, I could have carried it to the office and got it back out in about 2 - 3 hours. But alas... I was at work when it arrived, so it got blasted off the next morning.


Yeh. Takes me about 20 minutes to get to town as well. And I don't remember why I was late getting it off. I just know I kind of slowed the process down some. My bad.


----------



## rocky1

You could go back where you blamed it on the wife and figure it out! But, I think that was about the time you were trying to feed half of Texas, or maybe it was the mission before that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> You could go back where you blamed it on the wife and figure it out! But, I think that was about the time you were trying to feed half of Texas, or maybe it was the mission before that.



That's what it was. I knew it was something. It was the wife's fault. And yes, there were hungry Texans about then too. Thanks for remembering for me Rocky. You're my new hero.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

NEW WORLD RECORD set in the Wood Barter pen blank swap!!!!! 

@Spinartist crushes old record of 18 minute turn around time set by none other than @Spinartist in the last pen blank swap!!!!

In just under 14 minutes our hero received the box from his postal deliveryman sent by @norman vandyke, opened it, took required photo, swapped out a few blanks & wrapped up & mailed it at the local post office to its final destination with receipt in hand!!!!

Is there no end to what this man can do???


P.S. - Arrives in Arizona on Saturday!
(I only had 20 weeks to prepare for this) @Az Turnings
This is what I got.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

BTW the pen blanks look Sooo much better in person than in photos!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box made it to @Spinartist before Christmas and is on it's way back to the starting line  ...we achieved a complete swap out of the blanks and it did not manage to get lost this time  Now it is time to see those pens from all those nifty blanks!

Here is the final map...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Az Turnings

Just waiting for the box to show up

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13

Nicely done fellas. Thanks for running a smooth show. 
And thanks to @Don Ratcliff for nothing....

Great looking blanks guys. I can't wait for the next one...

Thanks to Blake for starting it off....
And thanks to Lou for the informational maps!

I hope everyone had great time, and I thank you all.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

You can't be thanking everyone yet, we haven't seen what kind of plywood and pallet lumber Lee sent Blake!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Az Turnings

rocky1 said:


> You can't be thanking everyone yet, we haven't seen what kind of plywood and pallet lumber Lee sent Blake!


Ohhh I hope it's birch plywood

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I thought it was mdf.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Az Turnings

ripjack13 said:


> I thought it was mdf.....


More damn firewood?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

You can never have too much firewood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

MDF/particle board....and a ton of ca....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> You can't be thanking everyone yet, we haven't seen what kind of plywood and pallet lumber Lee sent Blake!





Az Turnings said:


> Ohhh I hope it's birch plywood





Az Turnings said:


> More damn firewood?




All of the above!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Well lookie what showed up! Sorta sad that it didn't contain any mdf.... thanks for a great pass everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Crabwood!? That must have been from @Mike1950 
Lol

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Crabwood!? That must have been from @Mike1950
> Lol


Grrrr

 ì

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

OK... Now you can thank everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Thanks for all the work that was put into doing this event. I am very proud to be part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063

I agree with Curt! This was a really neat event and I was proud to be a part of it and even more so to be a part of this group!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

It was a whole lot more fun to play, than sit back and watch! Had a blast with it guys! Looking forward to the pen swap now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The next box swap we have to make a rule that you have to turn a pen from a blank and post a picture of it before the next guy gets the box...that would add a challenge!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

You ain't asking for much!

Have to do it when the temperatures are cooler. It's a wee bit challenging trying to get a proper finish when dripping sweat all over everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Excuses...get going

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Maybe next time we can time the box and pen swap together and you have to turn a pen from the items in the swap box and then send the finished pen to your swap partner...that would be great!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> The next box swap we have to make a rule that you have to turn a pen from a blank and post a picture of it before the next guy gets the box...that would add a challenge!




What if we don't use the blanks fer pens??
Birdhouse ornament with threaded top & nest with eggs I made from the previous pen blank swap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

I guess that will work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

How about we invert the order next time and put the guys who are faster at turnarounds go first.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

The random list generator would implode!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

It was a blast following this one guys! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

CWS said:


> How about we invert the order next time and put the guys who are faster at turnarounds go first.


Would that make me last? I'm ashamed of my lapse!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Mike Hill said:


> Would that make me last? I'm ashamed of my lapse!


All In fun my friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------

